#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Waarom is varken haram?

## nari

Waarom is varken haram?
Ik had laatst een discussie met een vriend van mij over de reden waarom de varken in de Islam verboden is om te eten. Het verbaast mij dat eigenlijk zo weinig mensen de reden achter dit verbod weten. Zelf weet ik het namelijk ook niet meer, ik hoor veel verschillende redenen waarvan de helft grote onzin lijkt. 

Is het waar dat het ook kijken en aanraken van een varken verboden is? 

Ik dacht namelijk dat het eten van de varken haraam is omdat het verterings stelsel van de varken bepaalde dingen niet verteert en die worden opgenomen is het bloed.. En daarom is het haraam.

Ook is mij verteld dat de ziektes die een mens kan krijgen overgebracht kunnen worden door de varken (AIDS, kanker). Maar ziektes zijn ook overbrengbaar door kippen en koeien..

Is dit waar? En zo niet wat is dan de werkelijke reden? 
Wa-'alaikum salaam,

De reden wat de Quraan noemt is dat het varken 'ridjs' is. 'Ridjs' wil zeggen dat het zowel fysiek als spiritueel onrein is en onreinheid veroorzaakt. Dat is de enige reden die de Quraan noemt.

Uit onderzoeken van laatste jaren blijkt o.a. dat varkensvlees een aantal specifieke hormonen en parasieten bevat die schadelijk zijn/ kunnen zijn voor de gezondheid van de mens. Met name is de parasiet Trichinia zeer berucht. Wellicht is dit n van de vele redenen van het haram verklaren van het varken. 

Kijken en aanraken zijn an sich niet verboden, maar vanwege de algemene stelregel binnen de wetgeving dat alles wat leidt tot het verbodene, ook verboden is, wordt in dit geval altijd gezegd dat men kijken en aanraken zoveel mogelijk moet vermijden.

verder lezen, click hier:
http://www.derwish.nl/qa.php?qid=1079541427

----------


## ibnu

zie zo ook

http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...hreadid=114167

http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...hreadid=114823

----------


## mohammed78

varkens vlees is haram en blijft haram in nederland in china in japan...........................op hele aarde.

----------


## Goodnight

Toch ben ik wel benieuwd naar wat de redenen zijn waarom we het niet mogen eten.
het zou discussieren makkelijk maken met mensen die ervan overtuigd zijn dat het wel mag.

Door onze opvoeding walgen we bij het idee alleen al dat we het vlees van zo'n beest zouden moeten eten.
Maar hoe zit dit dan met al die andere dieren ( die wel toegestaan zijn) maar die ook enge bactieries en ziektes met zich meedragen?
Wat te denken van de vogelziekte, de gekke koeien ziekten.
En ik denk ook dat de manier waarop deze dieren behandeld worden niet echt toegejuicht wordt door de Islam.
Dieren die niet op een normale manier worden groot worden gebracht.

Het is best verwarrend allemaal, soms denk ik dat je tegenwoordig beter vegetarisch kan zijn dan al dat vlees eten.

Ik weet wel dat er een wijsheid schuil gaat achter het verbod op varkensvlees, maar tot nu toe worden de meeste argumenten van de tafel geschoven door veel mensen door betere argumenten.

----------


## Goodnight

> _Geplaatst door mohammed78_ 
> *varkens vlees is haram en blijft haram in nederland in china in japan...........................op hele aarde.*


dat weten we wel...maar waarom???

Weet je ook waarom?Of is het verbod op zich al genoeg voor je?

Als jouw kinderen je later gaan vragen waarom?
Geef je dat toch niet als antwoord?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door mohammed78_ 
> *varkens vlees is haram en blijft haram in nederland in china in japan...........................op hele aarde.*


Goede onderbouwing Mo!

----------


## Hamza-T

> Hoe het ook zei, feit blijft dat het haram is verklaard door de Almachtige, en wij als mensen kunnen slechts gissen en proberen te raden wat de wijsheid ervan is.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Ook is mij verteld dat de ziektes die een mens kan krijgen overgebracht kunnen worden door de varken (AIDS, kanker). Maar ziektes zijn ook overbrengbaar door kippen en koeien..*



Jammer dat je er dit moest bijhalen. Kanker is geen besmettelijke ziekte, wel erfelijk. Komt in nagenoeg het hele dierenrijk voor. Aids bij varkens? Nooit van gehoord, wel bij primaten. Sommige katachtigen kunnen het ook krijgen maar die vorm van AIDS is anders en niet besmettelijk voor de mens.


Uit de bijbel weet ik dat Jezus bij twee mensen de duivel had uitgedreven en dat de duivel vluchte in een varken, welke jezus de zee in dreef. Varken verdronk.


Varkensvlees is buiten de koelkast niet lang goed te houden en kan dodelijke parasieten bevatten. Makkelijk op te zoeken via google.

----------


## YusufIsa

Ik heb laatst een video gedownload en die vertelde dat alle vleesetende dieren haram zijn. Striks genomen valt hier bijvoorbeeld ook paling onder, die eet immers aas. Alle niet-vleesetende dieren zijn voor consumptie geschikt. Waar het in de Koran staat is mij onbekend, zijn hier wellicht haddieths over?

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door YusufIsa_ 
> *Ik heb laatst een video gedownload en die vertelde dat alle vleesetende dieren haram zijn. Striks genomen valt hier bijvoorbeeld ook paling onder, die eet immers aas. Alle niet-vleesetende dieren zijn voor consumptie geschikt. Waar het in de Koran staat is mij onbekend, zijn hier wellicht haddieths over?*



Een paling eet ook dode dieren, dat is waardoor hij eigenlijk niet voor consumptie geschikt is. Maar, alle dieren uit de zee zijn halal, staat in de koran en heel nadrukkelijk.
Alle vissen eten 'vlees', plankton en kleinere vissen. DAt is dus niet de reden. De reden weet Allah.

----------


## mohammed78

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Goede onderbouwing Mo!*


ik ben mohammed en geen Mo

----------


## mohammed78

> _Geplaatst door Goodnight_ 
> *dat weten we wel...maar waarom???
> 
> Weet je ook waarom?Of is het verbod op zich al genoeg voor je?
> 
> Als jouw kinderen je later gaan vragen waarom?
> Geef je dat toch niet als antwoord?*


Oh.duizenden antwoorden

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door mohammed78_ 
> *Oh.duizenden antwoorden*


Noem er eens 3?

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## mohammed78

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *Noem er eens 3?
> 
> Groet, groet Eelke*


 
1-we mogen niet van allah eten.
2-zowel fysiek als spiritueel onrein is en onreinheid veroorzaakt.
3-Uit onderzoeken van laatste jaren blijkt o.a. dat varkensvlees een aantal specifieke hormonen en parasieten bevat die schadelijk zijn/ kunnen zijn voor de gezondheid van de mens.

waarom heb ik 1000 gezegd Eelke omdat er zijn mensen die denken dat moslims dom zijn en dat ze zo iets aan nemen zonder te na denken en te zoeken naar waarom

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door mohammed78_ 
> *1-we mogen niet van allah eten.*


Goed argument als je daarin gelooft. 




> _Geplaatst door mohammed78_ 
> *2-zowel fysiek als spiritueel onrein is en onreinheid veroorzaakt.*


Fysiek is een varken een erg schoon dier. Dat hij niet de mogelijkheden krijgt om schoon te blijven ligt meestal aan het hok waar hij inzit. Verder vinden mensen wroeten in de grond vies maar in het bos is ook dat niet echt een rare bezigheid. Heel veel voedsel komt uit de grond dus dat kan het probleem ook niet zijn. Rollen in de modder is ook niet iets wat specifiek door varkens wordt gedaan. Olifanten gebruiken ook aarde om koel te blijven en van de vliegen af te komen. Van olifanten heb ik nog nooit gehoord dan mensen het een vies beest vinden. 

Spiritueel kom je gewoon weer bij geloven terecht. Ik vind varken bijvoorbeeld wel leuk en aardig.




> _Geplaatst door mohammed78_ 
> *3-Uit onderzoeken van laatste jaren blijkt o.a. dat varkensvlees een aantal specifieke hormonen en parasieten bevat die schadelijk zijn/ kunnen zijn voor de gezondheid van de mens.*


In vrijwel alle dieren zitten hormomen en parasieten die schadelijk zijn voor de mensen. Dat is ook de reden dat we alles moeten koken om het meeste toch kwijt te raken. De rest wordt door ons imuun-systeem wel aangepakt. Alle mensen die varkensvlees eten bewijzen elke dag opnieuw dat je echt niet in de problemen komt als je varkensvlees eet. 




> _Geplaatst door mohammed78_ 
> *waarom heb ik 1000 gezegd Eelke omdat er zijn mensen die denken dat moslims dom zijn en dat ze zo iets aan nemen zonder te na denken en te zoeken naar waarom*


Wat ik altijd een beetje gek vind is dat veel je eerste reden "we mogen niet van allah eten" accepteren. Voor de rest zit er niet echt een duidelijke reden achter als je het na al die eeuwen niet hebt kunnen vinden lijkt mij. Hebben de mensen dan gewoon geen vertrouwen in de koran dat ze extra redenen nodig hebben. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## mohammed78

Eelke:
varkens vlees is wetenschappelijk bewijst dat ie een soort hormoon heeft die niet door koken dood gaat en dus die blijft in het vlees en is schadelijk voor het lichaam van de mens, wat wil je nog meer.
ik ken een leraar die eet nooit varkens vlees, waarom ? ja, de wetenschap heeft het bewijst,voor hem was voldoende. 
lees : pork is forbidden but why?

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door mohammed78_ 
> *Eelke:
> varkens vlees is wetenschappelijk bewijst dat ie een soort hormoon heeft die niet door koken dood gaat en dus die blijft in het vlees en is schadelijk voor het lichaam van de mens, wat wil je nog meer.
> ik ken een leraar die eet nooit varkens vlees, waarom ? ja, de wetenschap heeft het bewijst,voor hem was voldoende. 
> lees : pork is forbidden but why?*


Je mobiel geeft ook straling af die gevaarlijk is. Electriciteitsmasten zijn ook niet helemaal lekker. In onze melk zit dioxine en in de groentes bestrijdingsmiddelen. 

Waarom gebruik je die dan wel allemaal? 

Als dat varkensvlees echt zo gevaarlijk is werd het wel verboden. Vrijwel alle soorten eten zijn wel besmet met een stof die er niet in thuis hoort. Daar heeft een mens een imuunsysteem voor gekregen. En zelf als er na 40 jaar varkensvlees eten een aantal mensen extra kanker krijgen is het nog steeds een produkt dat miljoenen mensen voedt. Net als de duizend doden in het verkeer wegen de nadelen gewoon niet op tegen de voordelen. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## mohammed78

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *Je mobiel geeft ook straling af die gevaarlijk is. Electriciteitsmasten zijn ook niet helemaal lekker. In onze melk zit dioxine en in de groentes bestrijdingsmiddelen. 
> 
> Waarom gebruik je die dan wel allemaal? 
> 
> Als dat varkensvlees echt zo gevaarlijk is werd het wel verboden. Vrijwel alle soorten eten zijn wel besmet met een stof die er niet in thuis hoort. Daar heeft een mens een imuunsysteem voor gekregen. En zelf als er na 40 jaar varkensvlees eten een aantal mensen extra kanker krijgen is het nog steeds een produkt dat miljoenen mensen voedt. Net als de duizend doden in het verkeer wegen de nadelen gewoon niet op tegen de voordelen. 
> 
> Groet, groet Eelke*



wat jij noemde is door de mensen gemaakt.
ons schepper heeft ons gewaarschuwd voor wat hij had geschapen.
de mens moet zorgen dat alles wat schadelijk is niet eten. de koran is de basis we kunnen heelveel leren van de koran, bv alles wat echt schadelijk voor de gezondheid van de mens is moet verbidden worden.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door mohammed78_ 
> *wat jij noemde is door de mensen gemaakt.
> ons schepper heeft ons gewaarschuwd voor wat hij had geschapen.
> de mens moet zorgen dat alles wat schadelijk is niet eten. de koran is de basis we kunnen heelveel leren van de koran, bv alles wat echt schadelijk voor de gezondheid van de mens is moet verbidden worden.*


Als je een varken in het wild laat leven is het een erg schoon dier hoor. Die "vervuiling" is dus ook gewoon mensenwerk. Verder heb je nog steeds niet duidelijk kunnen maken dat het varken schadelijker is dan dan andere dieren. En hoe zit het dan bijvoorbeeld met de gekke koeien ziekte en de vogelpest bij kippen. 
Ik vind het allemaal veel te ver gezocht. Maar goed, als jij geen varkensvlees wilt eten, ik vind het prima. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## mohammed78

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *Als je een varken in het wild laat leven is het een erg schoon dier hoor. Die "vervuiling" is dus ook gewoon mensenwerk. Verder heb je nog steeds niet duidelijk kunnen maken dat het varken schadelijker is dan dan andere dieren. En hoe zit het dan bijvoorbeeld met de gekke koeien ziekte en de vogelpest bij kippen. 
> Ik vind het allemaal veel te ver gezocht. Maar goed, als jij geen varkensvlees wilt eten, ik vind het prima. 
> 
> Groet, groet Eelke*


Ten eerste de wetenschappers hebben bewijst dat in de vlees van de varken een hormoon zit die schadelijk is voor de gezondheid. en de dat is geen vervuiling. de gekke ziekte de emns is de veroorzaker....enz
de varkens vlees is verboden voor moslims, dat heeft een reden en dat moet men gewoon accepteren, en andersom moet ook.
mijn bedoeling is duidelijk maken voor niet moslims waarom is varkensvlees verboden.
maar als wij dat lezen, we moeten een vraag stellen:
Hoe wis de profeet Mohammed (vzmh) dat.?
de eenigste antwoord is door Allah (swt) de schepper.

----------


## oraetlabora

een hond is toch ook haram..althans onrein?

----------


## oraetlabora

gaat er toch over dat die beesten vlees eten...maarja dat doet een kat ook...

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe broeders en zusters,

Niet alleen het varken is verboden, maar het vlees van alle carnivoren (vleesetende dieren) en van mensen, is niet toegestaan voor consumptie.
Het vlees van een kat, hond, rat, muis, tijger, vos, leeuw, arend, valk, havik, etc. is verboden, terwijl het vlees van herbivoren (plantenetende dieren) zoals schapen, koeien, kamelen, herten geiten, kippen, eenden, ganzen, konijnen, etc. is toegestaan mits het dier geslacht is volgens de regels (uitspreken van de tasmiya) van de Islam. Het paard en de ezel zijn in de Islam edele dieren en het vlees hiervan wordt alleen in noodgevallen gegeten.
Er werd gexperimenteerd met vetten van eetbare en oneetbare dieren en er werd bevonden dat vetten van eetbare dieren een patroon van onverzadigde vetzuren volgen, behalve varkensvlees. Dat volgt het patroon van verzadigde vetzuren.
Dit betekent dat als iemand het vlees van plantenetende dieren eet, het vet hiervan gehydrolyseerd wordt in de dunne darm door een stof uit de alvleesklier na door galzouten gemulgeerd te zijn.
Het zal worden geabsorbeerd, opnieuw samengesteld en opgeslagen in de vetweefsels als menselijk vet.
Maar die stof uit de alvleesklier kan het vet van carnivoren dieren niet afbreken.
Dus worden ze daarna opgeslagen in de vetweefsels als dierlijk vet en niet als menselijk vet en varkensvet gedraagt zich net als vet van vleesetende dieren.

Er worden hierover een aantal vragen gesteld en er kunnen maar weinig antwoorden op gegeven worden.
Wat gebeurt er met dat vet, dat als varkensvet in de vetweefsels van mensen wordt opgeslagen? 
Hoe verloopt het stofwisselingsproces?
Kan eten van varkensvlees de oorzaak van hartaanval zijn?
.

Microbiologisch bewijs
Er zijn een behoorlijk aantal bacillen, parasieten en bacterin waardoor varkens geplaagd worden en die in zijn vlees leven waardoor, als het gegeten wordt, ziekten worden overgedragen aan de mens.
Deze parasieten zijn o.a. lintwormen, mijnwormen, ronde wormen, faciolopsis buski, paragonimus etc.

Er zijn twee soorten lintwormen, de ene soort, Taenia Saginata teistert het vee en de andere, Taenia Solium teistert het varken. Er is enig verschil in vorm en levensloop en ook in de schade die zij aan het menselijk lichaam berokkenen als het zieke vlees is gegeten.
De Saginata blijft bijvoorbeeld in de darmen van de mens en voltooidt zijn leven daar en de schade is beperkt. De Solium daartegen kan zijn leven niet in de darmen voltooien en gaat door de darmwand met de bloedstroom naar alle kanten van het lichaam. De kiemen nestelen zich in de vitale organen van het menselijk lichaam zoals het hart, de ogen, de hersenen, de longen en lever. Om hun leven voort te kunnen zetten vonnen zij blaasjes ter grootte van een erwt of groter. Als zo'n blaasje of blaasjes in de hersenen gevormd worden veroorzaken ze schade, krampen, verlies van bewustzijn, hysterie en zelfs krankzinnigheid. Als die blaasjes het hart bereiken veroorzaken ze verhoogde bloeddruk en zeer waarschijnlijk een hartaanval. Dr. Rizvi bevestigt dit in zijn boekje over varkensvlees.

Religieus bewijs

Het schijnt dat alle wereldreligies de consumptie van varkensvlees verbieden. Het Judasme, het Christendom in het algemeen en de Islam in het bijzonder, verbieden het allemaal. Het is ironisch te zien dat de Christenen varkensvlees eten omdat ze veronderstellen dat het aan hen toegestaan is door de discipel (Christenen volgen nu opeens een discipel in plaats van de Profeet Jezus -as-) Petrus: "Petrus had geen onrein gegeten, de stem zei om te eten." (Handelingen 11:11)

Maar als we de boeken erop naslaan, zien we dat Jezus tijdens zijn leven de Joodse wetten volgde en kwam om die te bevestigen, te reinigen en uit te breiden. (Vlg. Mattheus 5:17)

[Na het heengaan van Jezus, en door het verwerpen van Jezus door de Joden, zochten bepaalde discipelen van Jezus naar nieuwe wegen. Om zoveel heidense Romeinen en Grieken te bekeren, werden de spijswetten, het vlees van dieren geofferd aan afgoden 1) , besnijdenis 2) etc. verdraaid danwel afgeschaft. Dit alles was om de nieuwkomers het makkelijk te maken.]

I) I Korinthiers 8:4-10
2) I Korinthiers 7:19
["En toen Petrus naar Jeruzalem gegaan was, verschilden zij,
die uit de besnijdenis waren, met hen van mening, en zij zei-
den gij zijt binnen gegaan bij onbesnedenen en hebt met hen gegeten."] 
(Handelingen 11:2-3)

Nergens wordt gezegd dat Jezus varkensvlees heeft gegeten tijdens zijn leven.
"Ook het zwijn want het heeft wel gespleten hoeven en de hoeven vertonen wel een volledige kloof, maar het herkauwt niet. Het is voor u onrein.
Van hun vlees moogt gij niet eten, en hun dode lichaam moogt gij niet aanraken. Ze zijn voor u onrein. 
(Leviticus 11:7-8)

"Gij moogt in het geheel geen vet... (Lev. 7:23)
"Gij moogt in het geheel geen bloed eten...
"Elke ziel die enig bloed eet, die ziel moet van zijn volk worden afgesneden." (Lev. 7:26-27)

Een bekende Bijbelexegeet, H.L. Hastings, zegt in zijn boek "Zal het Oude Boek stand houden",
Pag. 92: "Varkens waren bestemd reinigers te zijn, om smerigheid en gruwelen op te eten; maar als zij hun werk gedaan hadden was het niet bestemd dat mensen zich om zouden keren om het varken op te eten."

Drogredenen en feiten

1) Vele mensen denken dat zolang men varkensvlees kookt, het gevaar trichinose op te lopen niet bestaat. In de V.S.D.A. brochure, I-I 34 wordt op pag. 8 verklaard dat van een serie van 24 gevallen van trichinose die waren doorgegeven, 22 gevallen het resultaat van gekookt varkensvlees waren.

2) Het is een feit dat varkensvet hoge meervoudig onverzadigde vetzuren heeft. Het menselijk lichaam heeft er geen profijt van. Zij kunnen niet afgebroken worden door de alvleesklier- stoffen en worden geabsorbeerd als varkensvet en als zodanig opgeslagen in het menselijk lichaam.

3) "Varkensvlees is voedzaam, daarom moeten we doorgaan het te eten als bron van dierlijke protene."
Dr. O.S. Parret zegt in zijn boek "Zieken van voederdieren", "varkensvlees is ook moeilijker verteerbaar dan de meeste andere vleessoorten."
Dit betekent dat de biologische waarde laag is. Een andere vraag is waarom we dan ook geen honden, katten, ratten en soortgenoten, eten.

4) "Varkensvlees was in Arabi verboden om hygienische redenen. Tegenwoordig groeien varkens op onder gezondere omstandigheden."
Het is een feit dat het varken een bij uitstek smerig en vuil dier is; het staat erop naar vuilstortplaatsen te gaan om zichzelf te voeden; het loopt achter het vee en andere dieren op de boerde- rij aan om op te eten wat zij laten vallen en het om te zetten in varkensvlees voor de openbare verkoop. Eerwaarde Vories zegt in zijn boekje "Het zwijn", "Zie de bruut als hij zich in modder wentelt. Zie hem op het hoogtepunt van zijn glorie, bovenop de mesthoop met zijn kop begraven in het drek terwijl hij van die verheven plaats uitdrukking geeft aan zijn plezier en tevre- denheid met zijn ritmisch geknor."
Een antropoloog Dr. Marvin Harris, schrijft in "De menselijke strategie":...het bedekt de huid met eigen urine en uitwerpselen.

5) "Varkensvlees was in Arabi verboden omdat het een heet woestijngebied is. De mensen daar kunnen er last en diaree van krijgen, maar mensen buiten Arabie kunnen het rustig eten."
Het is een feit dat varkensvlees doortrokken is van het hoogste percentage vet en er is geen manier om het vet van het vlees te scheiden. Een hoog vetgehalte in voedsel kan diarree in hete gebieden veroorzaken, maar spruw in andere gebieden. Het kan zwaarlijvigheid en een hoog percentage van driewaardige vetten in het plasma en hoog cholesterolgehalte veroorzaken en kan leiden tot hart- en vaatziekten.

6) Professor M. Harris van de universiteit van Columbia, trachtte een antropologisch antwoord te geven op het raadsel van het varken, waarom God de Joden en de Muslims verboden had varkensvlees te eten. Hij zei: "Varkens smaakten goed, maar ze eten je oren van je hoofd en als je ze de kans geeft maken ze ook al je water op. Nou, dat is mijn antwoord op het raadsel waarom God de Joden en de Muslirns gebood geen varkensvlees te eten. Heeft er iemand een beter idee?


salaam,

----------


## MissyA

Hebben de mensen dan gewoon geen vertrouwen in de koran dat ze extra redenen nodig hebben. 


Zoals mohammed al zij het mag niet van GOD!!
Dus dat wil zeggen dat we 100% op GOD vertrouwen!!

En wat is trouwens je doel met deze topic???

----------


## YusufIsa

Een collega van mij is niet-moslim en eet ook geen varkensvlees, de reden: het is gewoon raar vlees en niet geschikt voor menselijke consumptie. Bak jij maar eens een stukje varkensvlees en eet het daarna op, de volgende dag zit je gezicht vol met puisten.

Met "daar hebben mensen een immuunsysteen voor" daar kan ik niets mee. Dat houd in dat je alles kunt eten, het immuunsysteem houdt toch alles wel tegen. Dus je kunt dan bijvoorbeeld ook giftige paddo's eten?

----------


## oraetlabora

oke...maar kip eten schijnt tegenwoordig ook levensgevaarlijk te zijn..
samonella!!!
en waarom eten de hindoes dan geen koe....zal ook wel weer een reden voor zijn toch?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Een varken heeft een roze kleur en dat is geen mooie kleur,  :moe:

----------


## Deniro

1.Een varken is een vies beest, eet zijn eigen uitwerpselen en heeft een walgelijk karakter (gulzig, onkieskeurig). 
2.Varkensvlees bederft erg snel
*3.Varkesnvlees heeft veel componenten die in het lichaam van de mens niet worden omgezet in menselijke componenetn maar gewoon zo blijven. Dat verklaart de reden waarom mensen die veel varkensvlees eten er erg "ROZIG" uitzien.* Het is mij al opgevallen, wellicht is het andeen ook opgevalllen.
4.Varkensvlees is relatief vetter dan veel andere vlees en draagt via een cyclus bij tot vetheid.
5.Varkesnvlees bevat van nature erg veel ziekten.
*6.Varkensvlees is relatief moeilijk te verteren voor de mens en frequente consumtie leidt tot uit het balans raken van de spijsvertereing. Dat leidt o.a. tot veel pistjes, uitslag e.d. Ter informatie. Moslims hebben VEEEL minder vaak puistjes enzo dan mensen die wel frequent varkensvlees eten. Ik zou zeggen, kijk de volgende keer maar rond op straat.* 

Verder zijn er nog andere kleine redenen en redenen die wij nog niet openbaard hebben gekregen. Maar ik vertrouw de koran.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door YusufIsa_ 
> *Een collega van mij is niet-moslim en eet ook geen varkensvlees, de reden: het is gewoon raar vlees en niet geschikt voor menselijke consumptie. Bak jij maar eens een stukje varkensvlees en eet het daarna op, de volgende dag zit je gezicht vol met puisten.*


Dat hebben ook heel veel mensen als ze chocolade eten. Een reactie op bepaalde soort eten heeft niets te maken met of het eten gezond is of niet. Sommige mensen kunnen gewoon niet tegen een bepaald soort eten. Is het daarmee meteen slecht eten, want als dat zo is dan is brood ook niet gezond. 




> _Geplaatst door YusufIsa_ 
> *Met "daar hebben mensen een immuunsysteen voor" daar kan ik niets mee. Dat houd in dat je alles kunt eten, het immuunsysteem houdt toch alles wel tegen. Dus je kunt dan bijvoorbeeld ook giftige paddo's eten?*


Je immuunsysteem is een zelflerend systeem om vreemde stoffen buiten de deur te houden. Ga maar eens eten in het buitenland, waarschijnlijk ben je eerst een paar dagen ziek totdat je immuunsysteem zich heeft aangepast aan de nieuwe bacterieen. Iets niet eten omdat er vreemde bacterieen inzitten is dus niet noodzakelijk. Dat varkensvlees is dus ook iets waar een mens prima van kan leven zonder er ziek van te worden. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Khaddafi

waarom waarom waarom

waarom eet je niet door je neus? waarom loop je niet op je handen?

waarom heet een voetbal voetbal en niet hoogbal? waarom hebben we twee ogen? waarom waarom waarom

beter niet teveel waarom vragen stellen. het antwoord op deze vraag van je is: omdat Allah Taala, degene die ons het boek de koran heeft gegeven waar geen fouten in staan en onze schepper dat heeft bevolen

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem,

Beste Eelke,

Net als jij ben ik opgegroeid in een maatschappij waarin de consumptie van varkensvlees de normaalste zaak van de wereld is.
De industrie zal nimmer een negatieve klank over dit vlees afgeven aangezien het varken ten eerste zeer goedkoop te onderhouden is, ten tweede omdat het in verhouding tot andere dieren veel meer vlees opleverd.

Lage kosten en een hoog rendement is immers het motto van elke industrie.

Waarschijnlijk heb je mij posting totaal overgeslagen of slechts ten dele gelezen :




> 2) Het is een feit dat varkensvet hoge meervoudig onverzadigde vetzuren heeft. Het menselijk lichaam heeft er geen profijt van. Zij kunnen niet afgebroken worden door de alvleesklier- stoffen en worden geabsorbeerd als varkensvet en als zodanig opgeslagen in het menselijk lichaam.


Een koe,schaap,geit, en elk andere herbivoor hebben VERZADIGBARE vetzuren.
Deze zuren kunnen gemakkelijk afgebroken worden door het lichaam.





> Microbiologisch bewijs
> Er zijn een behoorlijk aantal bacillen, parasieten en bacterin waardoor varkens geplaagd worden en die in zijn vlees leven waardoor, als het gegeten wordt, ziekten worden overgedragen aan de mens.
> Deze parasieten zijn o.a. lintwormen, mijnwormen, ronde wormen, faciolopsis buski, paragonimus etc.
> 
> Er zijn twee soorten lintwormen, de ene soort, Taenia Saginata teistert het vee en de andere, Taenia Solium teistert het varken. Er is enig verschil in vorm en levensloop en ook in de schade die zij aan het menselijk lichaam berokkenen als het zieke vlees is gegeten.
> De Saginata blijft bijvoorbeeld in de darmen van de mens en voltooidt zijn leven daar en de schade is beperkt. De Solium daartegen kan zijn leven niet in de darmen voltooien en gaat door de darmwand met de bloedstroom naar alle kanten van het lichaam. De kiemen nestelen zich in de vitale organen van het menselijk lichaam zoals het hart, de ogen, de hersenen, de longen en lever. Om hun leven voort te kunnen zetten vonnen zij blaasjes ter grootte van een erwt of groter. Als zo'n blaasje of blaasjes in de hersenen gevormd worden veroorzaken ze schade, krampen, verlies van bewustzijn, hysterie en zelfs krankzinnigheid. Als die blaasjes het hart bereiken veroorzaken ze verhoogde bloeddruk en zeer waarschijnlijk een hartaanval. Dr. Rizvi bevestigt dit in zijn boekje over varkensvlees.


Ongeacht hoe goed ons imuumsysteem werk, en ongeacht het aanpassingsvermogen daarvan, zal het weinig kunnen doen aan de Solium.


Broeder Khadaffi zegt het eigenlijk al :

Er wordt ons geboden om dit vlees niet te eten.
Bedenk wel dat de openbaring van de Koran 1425 jaar gelden begon, terwijl geleerden in deze tijd pas sommige feiten wast kunnen stellen met geavanceerde apparatuur.

Als voorbeeld :
De Koran beschrijft stapsgewijs de ontwikkeling van een spermazaadje en een eicel tot aan de vorming van een baby, iets dat pas in deze tijd mogelijk is geworden door apparatuur.


Eelke mag ik u een gewetensvraag stellen ?

Stel dat overmorgen onze geneeskunde verklaart dat het eten van varkensvlees slecht is voor de gezondheid........
En dat het beter is om het niet te consumeren omdat,................
(allerlei uitleg zoals hier wordt genoemd)

Blijft u dan nog steeds vragen waarom, waarom, waarom, of legt u zich neer bij het advies van de geneeskunde en slaat u het volgende stukje varkensvlees over ?????


salaam,

----------


## NLvrouw

Tja, ik doe maar eens een gok. Kan het niet zo zijn dat in vroeger tijden dus in de tijd van de Bijbel en de Koran dat het toen ongezond was om varkensvlees te eten? Misschien werden er wel veel mensen ziek van omdat het snel bedierf of zo en was het gewoon het slimste om dat maar niet te eten.
Daarna is het tot dogma (weet niet hoe dat in de islam heet) gemaakt en iedereen leeft ernaar alsof het moet van God, terwijl het gewoon uit praktisch oogpunt is aangeraden.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste NL-Vrouw,

Je gok is verkeerd.

Allah(swt) heeft ons restricties opgelegd aan wat wij mogen consumeren.
Deze geboden zijn vanaf de oplegging tot aan het eind der tijden geldig.

Niet alleen het varken is verboden, maar het vlees van alle carnivoren (vleesetende dieren) en van mensen, is niet toegestaan voor consumptie.
Het vlees van een kat, hond, rat, muis, tijger, vos, leeuw, arend, valk, havik, etc. is verboden, terwijl het vlees van herbivoren (plantenetende dieren) zoals schapen, koeien, kamelen, herten geiten, kippen, eenden, ganzen, konijnen, etc. is toegestaan mits het dier geslacht is volgens de regels (uitspreken van de tasmiya) van de Islam. Het paard en de ezel zijn in de Islam edele dieren en het vlees hiervan wordt alleen in noodgevallen gegeten.

Tevens zijn het bloed van een dier, een dier dat al gestorven is en een dier dat gewond is niet toegestaan om te consumeren.

Verder is al het voedsel afkomstig uit de zee voor ons toegestaan om te eten.


De Joden daarintegen hebben nog strengere voorschriften dan ons, en het is voor ons toegestaan om hun voedsel te gebruiken.

Alhoewel we slecht pogingen kunnen doen om te begrijpen/onderzoeken waarom bepaalde voorschriften zijn zoals ze zijn, is het best mogelijk dat wij er nooit volledig achter zullen komen.'De wijsheid van Allah(swt) is groter dan ons bevattingsvermogen kan bevatten, daarom is het voor ons gewoon plicht om ons te houden aan de voorschriften.

vriendelijke groet,

----------


## NLvrouw

Hoi Mohammed,
Ach er is gelukkig zat te eten voor elk wat wils ;o)
Grappig wel de verschillen.
In de islam is een ezel heilig terwijl wij een dom iemand voor ezel uitmaken.
In de christelijke geschiedenis was de ezel ook van belang. Jezus reed erop. Ik weet niet hoe men aan het domme van de ezel gekomen is eigenlijk.
Een dom iemand wordt ook wel toegevoegd: je bent zo dom als het achtereind van een varken.

Hoe zit het in noodgevallen? Stel... er is niets te eten behalve een varken. Als je niets eet ga je dood. Mag het dan?

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste NL-vrouw,

De ezel is niet heilig maar edel.
Edel hoogstwaarschijnlijk omdat het een rijdier betreft.

Wat het domme beterft weet ik ook niet waar dit vandaan komt, maarja er wordt ook beweert dat mensen met blond haar dom zijn.

In een noodgeval is het toegestaan om het vlees te eten maar slecht in de hoeveelheid die nodig is om te overleven.
Moslim gevangenen worden door hun bewaarders (gelukkig niet in nederland) ook wel eens gedwongen om varken te eten.
Op het moment dat iemand een pistool tegen je hoofd plaast is zelfbehoud noodzakelijk, en wordt het dus ook toegstaan.

Het is echter niet zo dat een moslim die op straat loopt terwijl zijn maag begint te rommelen, en hij denkt is sterf van de honger.....
Dat hij op dat moment maar mag eten wat hij wil.

vriendelijke groet,

----------


## NLvrouw

Oeps *blond* haha.
Nee ik snap dat je niet bij het eerste de beste hongergevoel ff een snackbar binnen mag lopen voor een broodje ham.
Alleen bij een kwestie van leven of dood dus en als er nix anders voorhanden is.
Ow ja, je zei edel ipv heilig ;o)

Ik wil nog ff zeggen dat ik ieders opvatting respecteer, wat betreft godsdienst of cultuur, zolang het geen mensenrechten aantast.

Daar open ik nog wel eens een topic over ;o)
Prettig forum trouwens, zonder gescheld en afzeiken.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *as salaam aleikoem,
> 
> Beste Eelke,
> 
> Net als jij ben ik opgegroeid in een maatschappij waarin de consumptie van varkensvlees de normaalste zaak van de wereld is.
> De industrie zal nimmer een negatieve klank over dit vlees afgeven aangezien het varken ten eerste zeer goedkoop te onderhouden is, ten tweede omdat het in verhouding tot andere dieren veel meer vlees opleverd.*


De industrie misschien niet maar er zijn zat consumenten organisaties die het wel in het nieuws brengen. Ook de keuringsdienst van waren en andere overheids instellingen zullen het niet laten. 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Lage kosten en een hoog rendement is immers het motto van elke industrie.*


Daarom hebben we ook de keuringsdienst van waren in Nederland. De regels voor voedsel zijn in Nederland erg streng. Je zult dus echt niet dood gaan aan varkensvlees. 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Waarschijnlijk heb je mij posting totaal overgeslagen of slechts ten dele gelezen :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Het is een feit dat varkensvet hoge meervoudig onverzadigde vetzuren heeft. Het menselijk lichaam heeft er geen profijt van. Zij kunnen niet afgebroken worden door de alvleesklier- stoffen en worden geabsorbeerd als varkensvet en als zodanig opgeslagen in het menselijk lichaam.
> 
> 
> *


Even op Voedingscentrum.nl gekeken:
_Verzadigd vet 
In dierlijke producten, zoals vlees en melk, zit verzadigd vet. Daarnaast komt in rundvlees een kleine hoeveelheid transvet voor. Een voeding met veel van deze vetsoorten geven een verhoogd risico op hart- en vaatziekten. Magere vleessoorten bevatten minder verzadigd vet dan vette vleessoorten, maar leveren wel alle voedingsstoffen. 

Om de hoeveelheid verzadigd vet verder te beperken, kunt u vlees het beste bakken of braden in margarine uit de fles, de kuip of in olie, omdat deze weinig verzadigd vet bevatten. Harde margarines en boter bevatten juist veel verzadigd vet. 

Onverzadigd vet 
In tegenstelling tot verzadigde vetten hebben veel onverzadigde vetzuren de eigenschap dat ze het cholesterolgehalte van het bloed kunnen verlagen. Hierdoor wordt de kans op hart- en vaatziekten kleiner. Er zijn verschillende soorten onverzadigde vetzuren, zoals linolzuur en visvetzuren. Sommige visvetzuren (n-3 vetzuren) hebben een positief effect op hart en bloedvaten. Daarom is het advies om per week n tot twee keer vis te eten. Met name vette vis, zoals makreel, zalm en haring, bevat veel n-3 vetzuren._ 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Een koe,schaap,geit, en elk andere herbivoor hebben VERZADIGBARE vetzuren. Deze zuren kunnen gemakkelijk afgebroken worden door het lichaam.*


Los van verzadigde of onverzadigde vetzuren, teveel vet is nooit goed. Of je dat vet nu haalt uit varkensvlees of ergens anders vandaan. Ik denk dat de problemen van deze maatschappij ook niet komen uit het soort vlees maar meer uit de hoeveelheid. Mensen eten namelijk al 5000 jaar varkensvlees en dan moet je toch zo langzamerhand wel kunnen zien dat het niet gezond is. 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Ongeacht hoe goed ons imuumsysteem werk, en ongeacht het aanpassingsvermogen daarvan, zal het weinig kunnen doen aan de Solium.*


Taenia saginata: Runderen als tussengastheer
Taenia solium: Varken als tussengastheer 

Een lintworm is een "gewone" parasiet die je prima kunt doden door je eten goed te koken. Verder kan je immuunsysteem er ook prima mee overweg. Mocht de lintworm het dan toch redden zijn er prima medicijnen voor te krijgen. 
Verder komen lintwormen bij vrijwel alle dieren voor (zelfs vissen) dus zo speciaal is een varken nu ook weer niet. 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Broeder Khadaffi zegt het eigenlijk al :
> 
> Er wordt ons geboden om dit vlees niet te eten.
> Bedenk wel dat de openbaring van de Koran 1425 jaar gelden begon, terwijl geleerden in deze tijd pas sommige feiten wast kunnen stellen met geavanceerde apparatuur.
> 
> Als voorbeeld :
> De Koran beschrijft stapsgewijs de ontwikkeling van een spermazaadje en een eicel tot aan de vorming van een baby, iets dat pas in deze tijd mogelijk is geworden door apparatuur.*


In een woestijn omgeving zonder koelkast kan ik me voorstellen dat je sneller problemen hebt met varkensvlees dan andere soorten vlees. Maar in de moderne maatschappij is varkensvlees absoluut niet schadelijk voor de gezondheid. Er kunnen stoffen inzitten waar je lichaam niet veel mee kan, je kunt er dik van worden maar dat geld wel voor veel meer soorten voedsel. Dat is dus niet een argument om varkensvlees te verbieden. Maar aangezien je de koran niet mag veranderen mag de moslim nog steeds geen varkensvlees eten. Opzich geen punt maar probeer dan niet varkensvlees slechter af te schilderen dan het is. Ik ben het met je eens dat varkensvlees niet het mooiste vlees is, maar het is nog steeds gezond. 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Eelke mag ik u een gewetensvraag stellen ?
> 
> Stel dat overmorgen onze geneeskunde verklaart dat het eten van varkensvlees slecht is voor de gezondheid........
> En dat het beter is om het niet te consumeren omdat,................
> (allerlei uitleg zoals hier wordt genoemd)
> 
> Blijft u dan nog steeds vragen waarom, waarom, waarom, of legt u zich neer bij het advies van de geneeskunde en slaat u het volgende stukje varkensvlees over ?????
> 
> salaam,*


Als de geneeskunde aan kan tonen dat varkensvlees schadelijk is voor de gezondheid wordt het gewoon verboden door de regering. Mochten ze dat niet doen dan zal ik het echter ook laten staan. De argumenten die ik tot nu toe gehoord heb zeggen alleen maar dat ik niet *teveel* varkensvlees moet eten. Maar dat geld voor veel meer dingen. 

Ik eet trouwens vrijwel nooit varkensvlees, vooral kip en rundergehakt. Heel soms neem ik een worst van varkensvlees.

Wat ik echter vreemd vind aan veel moslims is dat ze zelf willen weten waarom ze varkensvlees niet mogen eten. Waarom vinden ze het niet voldoende dat het in de koran staat. Waarom willen ze een meer aardse reden hebben om het niet te eten. Het komt bij mij over alsof ze geen vertrouwen hebben in de koran. Net als veel andere punten willen ze de wetenschap de koran binnentrekken terwijl dat helemaal niet hoeft lijkt mij. Zonder reden moet toch ook goed genoeg zijn. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Khaddafi_ 
> beter niet teveel waarom vragen stellen. het antwoord op deze vraag van je is: omdat Allah Taala, degene die ons het boek de koran heeft gegeven waar geen fouten in staan en onze schepper dat heeft bevolen


Hoezo beter niet te veel vragen stellen??? wat doe jij op een forum? 
Juist wel vragen stellen.. daar leer je van... worden we juist niet gemotiveerd te leren (lees soera 96)..

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> Wat ik echter vreemd vind aan veel moslims is dat ze zelf willen weten waarom ze varkensvlees niet mogen eten. Waarom vinden ze het niet voldoende dat het in de koran staat. Waarom willen ze een meer aardse reden hebben om het niet te eten. Het komt bij mij over alsof ze geen vertrouwen hebben in de koran. Net als veel andere punten willen ze de wetenschap de koran binnentrekken terwijl dat helemaal niet hoeft lijkt mij. Zonder reden moet toch ook goed genoeg zijn.


Voor mij is het verbod uit de koran voldoende om te geloven dat ik beter geen varkensvlees kan eten, wat ik dan ook niet doe. En ook al is het 'bewijs' momenteel niet voldoende dan zal in de toekomst wellicht dit wel ontdekt worden.. Allah weet immers alles en wij niets.
Zelf vind ik het wel leuk om ieders argumenten te horen..

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Voor mij is het verbod uit de koran voldoende om te geloven dat ik beter geen varkensvlees kan eten, wat ik dan ook niet doe. En ook al is het 'bewijs' momenteel niet voldoende dan zal in de toekomst wellicht dit wel ontdekt worden.. Allah weet immers alles en wij niets.
> Zelf vind ik het wel leuk om ieders argumenten te horen..*



bewijs niet voldoende!!!????
 :chef:  zeker weten varkens vlees is onrein

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *bewijs niet voldoende!!!????
>  zeker weten varkens vlees is onrein*


Waarom dan wel? Ik eet regelmatig varkensvlees en daar is niets mis mee hoor. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *bewijs niet voldoende!!!????
>  zeker weten varkens vlees is onrein*



Welk bewijs heb je dan??????????????????????????

----------


## Parabell

Volgens mij ligt het niet aan de varken, maar aan bacterieen etc, die voorkomen in elk vlees!  :knipoog:  

Maar ja, het zal wel aan mij liggen!

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Eelke,

U zegt : 


> Daarom hebben we ook de keuringsdienst van waren in Nederland. De regels voor voedsel zijn in Nederland erg streng.


Kent u deze dienst in de regio Amsterdam ?

Ik meen dat er 4 inspecteurs zijn die verplicht jaarlijks ieder restaurant dienen te bezoeken, maar helaas blijkt er dat een restaurant soms niet 1 keer in een periode van 5 jaar bezocht wordt.

Neem het me niet kwalijk als ik zeg dat ik niet echt een diepgaand vertrouwen kan ontwikkelen in deze organistatie.



Verder zegt u : 


> Mensen eten namelijk al 5000 jaar varkensvlees en dan moet je toch zo langzamerhand wel kunnen zien dat het niet gezond is.


En daarna : 


> Maar in de moderne maatschappij is varkensvlees absoluut niet schadelijk voor de gezondheid.


U brengt me nu toch even in verwarring omtrent uw standpunt.
Is het nou gezond of ongezond ?


Verder zegt u : 


> Wat ik echter vreemd vind aan veel moslims is dat ze zelf willen weten waarom ze varkensvlees niet mogen eten. Waarom vinden ze het niet voldoende dat het in de koran staat. Waarom willen ze een meer aardse reden hebben om het niet te eten. Het komt bij mij over alsof ze geen vertrouwen hebben in de koran.


Uiteraard twijfelt een oprecht moslim niet over een gebod van Allah(swt)en het is voldoende voor ons dat het verboden is.

Maar Allah(swt) stimuleert ons om na te denken en te onderzoeken naar het hoe en waarom van ieder aspect van onze relgie (zonder in twijfel te raken).

Wat natuurlijk nog vreemder zou zijn is als men ons vraagd waarom we geen varken mogen eten, en wij dan onze schouders ophalen en zeggen ...........

UUUhhhh,,,,, nou dat weten we niet maar dat is gewoon zo.

Ik denk dat dit antwoord nog meer vragen op zou werpen.

vriendlijke groet,

----------


## Mohammed Amin

ps, vergeef me mijn typ fouten, en uiteraard taalfouten, ik zit te typen terwijl ik 1 van mijn kinderen de fles geef.

groet,

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Beste Eelke,
> 
> U zegt : 
> 
> Kent u deze dienst in de regio Amsterdam ?
> 
> Ik meen dat er 4 inspecteurs zijn die verplicht jaarlijks ieder restaurant dienen te bezoeken, maar helaas blijkt er dat een restaurant soms niet 1 keer in een periode van 5 jaar bezocht wordt.
> 
> Neem het me niet kwalijk als ik zeg dat ik niet echt een diepgaand vertrouwen kan ontwikkelen in deze organistatie.*


Ze staan ook elke week bij de slachterij waar de varkens geslacht worden. De varkens worden netjes geslacht en op dat moment is het vlees in goede staat. Dat er dan een aantal restaurants komen die het niet zo nauw nemen met de regels is jammer en zou inderdaad beter gecontroleerd moeten worden. Wat echter in de winkel ligt is prima spul waarvan ook te achterhalen is waar het vandaan komt. 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Verder zegt u : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mensen eten namelijk al 5000 jaar varkensvlees en dan moet je toch zo langzamerhand wel kunnen zien dat het niet gezond is.
> 
> 
> ...


Als je het uit de context haalt is het niet meer wat ik bedoelde. Wat ik bedoelde is het volgende: Aangezien na 5000 jaar er nog steeds in ruime mate varkensvlees wordt gegeten zonder dat mensen er ziek van worden, kan het niet echt schadelijk zijn. Tenminste niet schadelijker dan alle andere vleessoorten. 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Verder zegt u : 
> 
> Uiteraard twijfelt een oprecht moslim niet over een gebod van Allah(swt)en het is voldoende voor ons dat het verboden is.
> 
> Maar Allah(swt) stimuleert ons om na te denken en te onderzoeken naar het hoe en waarom van ieder aspect van onze relgie (zonder in twijfel te raken).*


Je mag wel onderzoeken maar je mag niet in twijfel raken. Komt bij mij een beetje dubbel over. Wat je ook onderzoekt je zult altijd een bepaalde richting op zoeken. Per defenitie is het varken onrein, daar gaan we argumenten bij zoeken. Zo kom je per defenitie ook nooit argumenten tegen die de koran tegen zouden spreken. 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Wat natuurlijk nog vreemder zou zijn is als men ons vraagd waarom we geen varken mogen eten, en wij dan onze schouders ophalen en zeggen ...........
> 
> UUUhhhh,,,,, nou dat weten we niet maar dat is gewoon zo.
> 
> Ik denk dat dit antwoord nog meer vragen op zou werpen.*


Maar als ik vraag waarom vrouwen een hoofddoek moeten dragen is "omdat het in de koran staat" plotseling wel genoeg. Dat verschil begrijp ik niet echt. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste eelke,

Het was absoluut niet mijn bedoeling om uw tekst uit context te halen, het kwam gewoon verwarrend op mij over.

Dat het vlees van een varken naar uw mening niet veel schadelijker is dan ander vlees ben ik nog steeds niet met u eens.

Als we de lappen tekst die we geplaatst hebben achterwege laten en slecht kijken naar 2 kleine voorbeelden :

1. Varkenslvlees bevat veel meer bacterien dan ander vlees

2. varkensvlees bevat veel meer vet dan ander vlees

Vooral het 2e punt lijkt mij toch een zeer goede reden om voor iets anders dan varkensvlees te kiezen.

Over het wel onderzoeken maar niet twijfelen : dit was mijn persoonlijke mening.
Ik onderzoek maar ik twijfel niet aan de wijsheid van mijn Schepper(swt)

Over het feit dat mensen al 5000 jaar varkensvlees eten :

Aziaten eten ook al heel lang de Civet-cat, maar onlangs bleek dat dit beestje de verspreider was van SARS.
Het verleden is dus geen garantie voor de toekomst.

Als we dichter bij huis kijken dan zien we dat door toedoen van mensen andere soorten vlees ook schadelijk kunnen worden :

Door mengvoer (bioproduct vermengd met slachtafval) te geven aan niet vleesetende dieren ontstonden er plots allerlei nieuwe verschijnselen.


Wat de vraag over de hoofdoek betreft :

Ik spreek liever over Hijab(bedekking van de vrouw waarbij het gezicht te zien is).

Waarschijnlijk heeft u het aan de verkeerde persoon gevraagd.

Het is een feit dat mannen sneller aangetrokken worden door de schoonheid van een vrouw, dan vrouwen door een man, of hij moet wel heel er aantrekkelijk zijn.
Niet voor niets zeggen de meeste vrouwen wereldwijd dat mannen denken met hun.............

De Schepper(swt) in al zijn wijsheid weet wat Hij geschapen heeft, en Hij weet wat voor effect vrouwen kunnen hebben op mannen.

De Hijaab veroorzaakt een grotere reinheid in de harten van gelovige mannen en vrouwen, omdat het hart niet kan verlangen naar wat het oog niet ziet en als andersom het oog wel ziet, het hart er wel of niet naar kan verlangen. Dit is de reden dat het hart puurder is wanneer het zicht geblokkeerd is d.m.v. de Hijaab en is zodoende de preventie van fitna (slechte daden) sterker omdat de Hijaab de slechte gedachten en de begerigheid van "zieke" harten vermijd.

Hoewel er vrouwen (zowel gelovig als ongelovig) zijn die het leuk vinden om "aandacht" te krijgen zijn er ook vrouwen die dit niet op prijs stellen.

De Hijab zorgt ervoor dat het verlangen niet aanwezig is en zogenaamd leuke opmerkingen achterwege blijven.

Ik hoop dat dit een bevredigend antwoord is,

vriendelijke groet,

----------


## Illuminate

> ma 26 jan 2004, 13:54 
> Vijf doden in Thailand door vogelpest BANGKOK/KARACHI - De vogelpest blijft in Azi in rap tempo om zich heengrijpen. De ziekte heerst nu in acht landen: Thailand, Vietnam, Indonesi, Cambodja, Zuid-Korea, Japan, Taiwan en Pakistan. Mogelijk is ook Laos getroffen. Daar wordt nog gewacht op testuitslagen. Thailand meldde maandag vijf doden ten gevolge van de ziekte. Bij een van hen - een 6-jarige jongen - is met behulp van tests met zekerheid vastgesteld dat hij aan vogelpest is gestorven. In totaal zijn nu twaalf mensen overleden door de ziekte, van wie zes in Vietnam. Miljoenen kippen zijn geslacht.
> 
> 
> Volgens de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO) duurt het nog lang voordat er een vaccin is tegen het vogelpestvirus. Dat heeft zich gemuteerd sinds een epidemie in Hongkong in 1997. De WHO roept de internationale gemeenschap op te helpen een geneesmiddel te vinden voor vogelpest. De kans bestaat dat het virus zich mengt met virussen die bij mensen griep veroorzaken. Als dat gebeurt, is vogelpest overdraagbaar van mens op mens. Nu kunnen mensen voor zover bekend alleen door kippen besmet raken. *Een deskundige van de WHO waarschuwde dat het virus mogelijk overslaat op varkens, wat de kans verhoogt dat mensen besmet raken, omdat mensen en varkens meer genetische overeenkomsten hebben.*   Alle vogels kunnen vogelpest oplopen, maar vooralsnog heerst de ziekte alleen onder pluimvee. 
> 
> Pakistan maakte maandag bekend dat het ook getroffen is door vogelpest. In de Zuid-Pakistaanse provincie Sindh is tussen de 10 procent en een kwart van de kippen besmet. Alle genfecteerde dieren worden zo snel mogelijk vernietigd, aldus de autoriteiten. In de havenstad Karachi zou vogelpest al 3,5 miljoen kippen het leven hebben gekost. Pakistan is het eerste Zuid-Aziatische land waar vogelpest is geconstateerd. De overige landen waar de ziekte onder het pluimvee is uitgebroken liggen in Oost-Azi en Zuidoost-Azi. 
> 
> De Thaise premier Thaksin Shinawatra zei zondag dat de regering al weken vermoedde dat er vogelpest was uitgebroken, maar daarover zweeg om paniek onder de bevolking te voorkomen. Aanvankelijk hielden de autoriteiten vol dat de zieke kippen leden aan kippencholera en seizoensgebonden ziektes die niet schadelijk zijn voor mensen. Thailand onderzoekt of trekvogels de vogelpest met zich mee hebben gebracht. 
> ...


Vandaar dat er steeds meer vorderingen worden geboekt m.b.t xenotransplantatie.

----------


## knuffel

een van de voornaamste redenen,. je bent wat je eet, letterlijk en figuurlijk. heel belangrijk om te weten is dat het gevoel dodend is.
je hart zwakt af een zal daar door veel minder voelen bij alles.

salaam alaikoum.

----------


## Illuminate

> _Geplaatst door knuffel_ 
> *een van de voornaamste redenen,. je bent wat je eet, letterlijk en figuurlijk. heel belangrijk om te weten is dat het gevoel dodend is.
> je hart zwakt af een zal daar door veel minder voelen bij alles.
> 
> salaam alaikoum.*


Dus moslims zijn allemaal kippen, kalveren, geiten en schapen?

----------


## knuffel

> _Geplaatst door Illuminate_ 
> *Dus moslims zijn allemaal kippen, kalveren, geiten en schapen?*


dat klopt, alle zeer volgzaam.
nog wat te zeggen.

----------


## Illuminate

> _Geplaatst door knuffel_ 
> *dat klopt, alle zeer volgzaam.
> nog wat te zeggen.*


Wat wil je horen?

----------


## knuffel

wat ik zij is de waarheid,. en zie hoe jij niets meer te zeggen heb.
je vraagt mij, wat te zeggen. ik zou maar zwijgen, want je kan niets zeggen op dit geen, tegen de slaaf van allah. mijn antwoorden zijn waarlijk waar.
zo als ik al zij, dat je gelijk hebt. en daar mee geef jij mij ook gelijk.

het is overigens, een stuk van het varken dat niet genutigd mag worden.
maar omdat men niet weet welk stuk, heeft men er geheel een verbod op gelegd. salaam alaikoum.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Beste eelke,
> 
> Het was absoluut niet mijn bedoeling om uw tekst uit context te halen, het kwam gewoon verwarrend op mij over.
> 
> Dat het vlees van een varken naar uw mening niet veel schadelijker is dan ander vlees ben ik nog steeds niet met u eens.
> 
> Als we de lappen tekst die we geplaatst hebben achterwege laten en slecht kijken naar 2 kleine voorbeelden :
> 
> 1. Varkenslvlees bevat veel meer bacterien dan ander vlees*


Varkensvlees blijft nog steeds ruim binnen de normen die aan vlees worden gesteld. Als je in het nieuws kijkt waar het vaakst problemen mee zijn dan is dat vooral kippenvlees. Van varkensvlees hoor je eigenlijks nooit iets. Zelfs de varkenspest is niet schadelijk voor mensen maar alleen voor de varkens zelf. 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *2. varkensvlees bevat veel meer vet dan ander vlees
> 
> Vooral het 2e punt lijkt mij toch een zeer goede reden om voor iets anders dan varkensvlees te kiezen.*


Varkensvlees bevat lang niet altijd veel vet. Er is ook erg veel mager vlees te koop dat evenveel vet bevat als rundervlees. Verder is vet niet schadelijk voor de gezondheid en zelfs noodzakelijk. Pas als mensen veel vet gaan eten krijg je problemen. Het vet zelf is trouwens voor 60% overzadigd en dus prima op te nemen door ons lichaam. 

Conclusie: Varkensvlees is niet ongezond. Teveel (varkens)vlees kan echter wel schadelijk zijn.




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Over het wel onderzoeken maar niet twijfelen : dit was mijn persoonlijke mening.
> Ik onderzoek maar ik twijfel niet aan de wijsheid van mijn Schepper(swt)*


Dan kun je dus ook nooit een objectief oordeel vormen. De conclusie ligt namelijk al vooraf vast, namelijk varkensvlees is ongezond. 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Over het feit dat mensen al 5000 jaar varkensvlees eten :
> 
> Aziaten eten ook al heel lang de Civet-cat, maar onlangs bleek dat dit beestje de verspreider was van SARS.
> Het verleden is dus geen garantie voor de toekomst.*


Dan zal ik je nu alvast waarschuwen dat deze dingen nog veel vaker voor zullen komen in de toekomst. Doordat mensen steeds verder de natuur intrekken met hun dorpen en steden komen ook steeds meer bacterien in aanraking met mensen. De kans dat bacterien overspringen wordt dus ook steeds groter. 
Het lange contact met varkens maakt ons echter wel steeds beter voorbereid op bacterien die bij varkens vandaan komen. Ons immuun-systeem weet dus hoe ze met deze bacterien om moet gaan in tegenstelling tot bacterien van apen of ander wild. 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Als we dichter bij huis kijken dan zien we dat door toedoen van mensen andere soorten vlees ook schadelijk kunnen worden :
> 
> Door mengvoer (bioproduct vermengd met slachtafval) te geven aan niet vleesetende dieren ontstonden er plots allerlei nieuwe verschijnselen.*


Dit heeft echter niet specifiek met varkensvlees te maken. In dit geval was het rundvlees. Moeten we dan stoppen met rundvlees eten? Wat ik probeer duidelijk te maken is dat voor elke stuk vlees wel nadelen te verzinnen zijn. Waar deze discussie echter altijd op stukloopt is dat de conclusie voor een moslim altijd zal zijn dat varkensvlees fout is. Zelfs als ik een varken steriel laat opgroeien in een lab zal een moslim nog steeds het vlees weigeren. Ik vind dat prima hoor als mensen geen varkensvlees willen eten, maar zeg niet dat het vlees gevaarlijk is want dat is het niet. 




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Wat de vraag over de hoofdoek betreft :
> 
> (...)
> 
> Ik hoop dat dit een bevredigend antwoord is,
> 
> vriendelijke groet,*


Fout voorbeeld van mij, maar duidelijk antwoord. Wat ik eigenlijk bedoel is het volgende: Waarom zoekt iedereen naar een reden waarom je varkensvlees niet mag eten. Als je namelijk een reden zoekt lijkt het mij dat je na het onderzoek een conclusie trekt. Wat ik echter zie ik dat de conclusie al vastligt. Waarom ga je dan geforceerd en reden zoeken die bij de conclusie past. De koran zelf zegt namelijk dat als je moet je wel varkensvlees mag eten. Zo gevaarlijk is het dus ook weer niet. Ik had dus verwacht de (moslim) wetenschapper hadden gezegd dat varkensvlees best te eten is maar gewoon niet mag. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## sjo

> _Geplaatst door knuffel_ 
> *een van de voornaamste redenen,. je bent wat je eet, letterlijk en figuurlijk. heel belangrijk om te weten is dat het gevoel dodend is.
> je hart zwakt af een zal daar door veel minder voelen bij alles.
> 
> salaam alaikoum.*


Je bent warm.........het is spiritueel......


Varkens eten is een vorm van cannibalisme.........

Gaat u daar maar zitten.........

gr.
sjo

----------


## knuffel

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Voor mij is het verbod uit de koran voldoende om te geloven dat ik beter geen varkensvlees kan eten, wat ik dan ook niet doe. En ook al is het 'bewijs' momenteel niet voldoende dan zal in de toekomst wellicht dit wel ontdekt worden.. Allah weet immers alles en wij niets.
> Zelf vind ik het wel leuk om ieders argumenten te horen..*




ibnu h............Ik ben,Abd.

ibnuisral...................AbdoeALLAH.

----------


## [email protected]

Sommigen hebben geprobeerd om het verbod op varkensvlees vanuit het Jodendom te verklaren, het zou verboden zijn als gevolg van een hoge mate aan ontbinding. Echter, zulke verklaringen betrekken niet het onmiddellijk koken na de slachting. Het zijn seculiere interpretaties, voor wetten waarvan zij niet geloven geopenbaard te zijn door God.

*1.)* Voor de gelovigen is varkensvlees verboden door God, omdat het schadelijk is voor mensen. Of dat deze schadelijkheid nou gedentificeerd is of niet, Moslims vermijden het, hun vertrouwen stellend in God. Mogelijkerwijs is een deel van de schadelijkheid te wijten aan de snelle ontbinding van het vlees, wat leidt tot voedselvergiftiging. Moderne wetenschap heeft andere schadelijke aspecten gedentificeerd. De ziekte trichinose wordt veroorzaakt door de trichinella spiratis worm, welke voornamelijk te vinden is bij varkens. Mensen raken meestal besmet door het eten van een ingekapselde larve in rauw of onaangebakken varkensvlees (-producten).*[1]* Maagsappen bevrijden de ingekapselde larve, welke zich in hoog tempo verrijpt en multipliceert. Binnen 4 a 5 dagen ontdoet het volwassen vrouwtje zich van haar larven, welke zich naar de meeste lichaamsweefsels uitstrooien via de bloedsomloop. Larven die zich in spierweefsel inkapselen zijn voor een aantal jaren levensvatbaar. Overlijden kan zich al binnen 2 a 3 weken voordoen, in geval van overweldigende besmetting; meestal doet het zich binnen 4 a 8 weken voor, als gevolg van een complicatie zoals hartritme stoornissen of longontsteking. Ondanks een bekende afname aan de aanwezigheid van trichinose bij mensen uit de VS, is de jaarlijkse mate waarin dit optreedt, meer dan 150.000 gevallen.*[2]* Alleen zes soorten van de volwassen lintworm infecteert de mens regelmatig. Taenia solium, het varkenslintworm en Taenia saginata, het rundslintworm, zijn de meest voorkomende. Echter, de besmetting met het varkenslintworm kan nog ernstiger worden door cysticercosis, waar geen specifieke behandeling voor bestaat. Tot de verschijnselen behoren epilepsie, in die gebieden waar het varkenslintworm zich concentreert. De uitroeiing van Taenia solium is een zaak dat van veel groter belang en noodzaak is dan in het geval van andere lintworm infecties.*[3]*

*2.)* Er wordt gesuggereerd dat een van de redenen voor het verbod op de consumptie van varkensvlees, gezocht moet worden in de natuur van het varken. De Islamitische wet verbied over het algemeen de consumptie van carnivoor (vleeseters) zoals, leeuwen, krokodillen, adelaars en haviken en staat herbivoren (planteneters) zoals koeien, schaap, kip en duiven toe. De natuur van carnivoor zit in de genen ingeprent. Wanneer een tijger zijn prooi vangt en het verorbert, het vlees bloedspattend verslind met zijn slagtanden, is deze wreedheid niet gepland of uitgekozen. Geiten eten gras en plantaardige dingen op een kalme manier, niet vanwege de keuze hiervoor maar vanwege hun natuur. Deze natuur kan niet veranderd worden, zelfs niet door het tam maken en training. Ieder jaar verliest er op een circus ergens op de wereld een leeuwen temmer zijn hoofd. Ondanks dat leeuwen vanaf de geboorte worden 'opgevoed' en getraind om hun bekken open te houden, zodat de trainer zijn hoofd in zijn bek kan doen, doet het zich vrij regelmatig voor dat een leeuw besluit zijn bek te sluiten met de aanwezigheid van het hoofd van zijn trainer. Hetzelfde geldt voor filmsterren, die exotische dieren in huis halen en groot brengen, zoals panters en luipaarden, tot op de dag dat ze beet worden genomen. Men zegt weleens dat je bent wat je eet, doordat het menselijk lichaam is opgebouwd uit het voedsel dat gegeten wordt. Als men nu dan eens observeert hoe dat varkens leven en wat ze eten, dan zou het genoeg ontmoediging moeten zijn voor de etende held, om hun vlees te eten.



*Voetnoten:*

*[1]* De voornaamste bescherming tegen trichinose is het adequaat koken van varkensvlees volgens de 'nieuwe' aanbevolen temperatuur van 77 graden Celsius (170 graden Fahrenheit) of door het invriezen van vlees op -15 graden Celsius wat gelijk is aan 5 graden Fahrenheit (Current Medical Diagnosis & Treatment, p. 909).

*[2]* Current Medical Diagnosis & Treatment - 1982, Krupp & Chatton, California: Lange Medical Publications, 1982, pp. 907-9.

*[3]* Current Medical Diagnosis & Treatment 1982, pp. 839-4.


Bron: http://islamitische.blogspot.com

----------


## rinuz

een varken kun je meer dingen leren als een hond.
Misschien mag men daarom geen varken eten  :vreemd:

----------


## jan-pieter

> varkens vlees is haram en blijft haram in nederland in china in japan...........................op hele aarde.


Ik zeg wat de boer  :boer:  niet kent, dat vreet hij niet. Probeer toch eens een lekker karbonaadje, een varkenslapje, of een blindevink! Het is hartstikke lekker en gezond! Natuurlijk is alles wat je teveel eet niet goed voor je. Bacterin zitten overal in, ook in schapenvlees, net als dat kip salmonella bevat.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door jan-pieter_ 
> *Ik zeg wat de boer  niet kent, dat vreet hij niet. Probeer toch eens een lekker karbonaadje, een varkenslapje, of een blindevink! Het is hartstikke lekker en gezond! Natuurlijk is alles wat je teveel eet niet goed voor je. Bacterin zitten overal in, ook in schapenvlees, net als dat kip salmonella bevat.*


En schaatser(wol hej worden)

----------


## rinuz

Veel moslims zijn ontsteld wanneer ze christenen vrijelijk varkensvlees zien eten. Ze zijn net zo afkerig bij het zien van een varken als de vroegere kinderen van Isral onder de wetten van Mozes die tegenwoordig nog steeds het leven van miljoenen joden benvloeden. Het varken was duidelijk verboden in het oude testament.


Ook het zwijn, omdat het wel gespleten hoeven, ja zelfs geheel doorkloofde hoeven heeft, maar niet herkauwt; onrein zal het voor u zijn. Van hun vlees zult gij niet eten en hun aas zult gij niet aanraken; onrein zullen die voor u zijn.
Leviticus 11:7-8


Een gelijkwaardig verbod vinden we in de koran:


Hij heeft u slechts het gestorvene, het bloed, het varkensvlees en datgene, waarover een andere naam, dan die van Allah is uitgeroepen, verboden. Maar hij, die gedwongen is en dit niet wenst en geen overtreder is, op hem rust geen zonde. Want Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol.
Soera 2: 173 


Aangezien het vlees van varkens streng verboden is in islam, begrijpen we dat de moslims het eten van varkensvlees als een uiterst onheilige daad zien  iets walgelijks voor God. Om deze reden beschouwen zij het dan ook als een buitensporige tegenspraak dat mensen die beweren aanhangers van de heilige profeet Jezus te zijn, varkensvlees eten.


Het is erg belangrijk om de aard van de wetten van Mozes te begrijpen en het specifieke doel hiervan voor de kinderen van Isral. De wetten uit het oude testament bestonden uit zowel het morele recht als het burgerlijke recht. De morele wet handelde over de grote ethiek van het leven. Het doel hiervan was de uitverkoren mensen van Isral apart te plaatsen ten opzichte van alle andere natin door een basis te scheppen van innerlijke heiligheid met betrekking tot eer voor zowel God als de mens. Deze grote morele wet was er om de kinderen van Isral te verheffen tot een hogere standaard van heiligheid en om te dienen als een model voor alle mensen van alle generaties. Bijvoorbeeld, de tien geboden zijn een code van morele wetten die te maken hebben met plichten van de mens aan God en de medemens. Zij zijn wetten die ongevoelig zijn voor veranderingen in omstandigheden, en dus blijven ze zelf onveranderd.


De burgerlijke wetten waren anders. Deze bestonden uit regels en voorschriften die te maken hadden met het dagelijkse leven; en deze regels waren benvloedt door zowel omgeving als gewoonten van aangrenzende heidense gemeenschappen. Zulke wetten behandelden de zaken van reinheid, eten, gezondheid, kleren en religieuze rituelen. De bedoeling van deze wetten was om de kinderen van Isral apart te zetten van alle andere natin op basis van uiterlijke heiligheid. Zij moesten afgescheiden en anders blijven, en moesten zich voor rest van de wereld te onderscheiden voor het dienen van de ene ware God, en weigeren de praktijken van bijgeloof en afgodenverering goed te keuren die hen omringden.


Onder deze burgerlijke wetten was de wet die het eten van varkensvlees verbood. Het was een gewoon gebruik onder naburige heidense stammen om varkens te offeren als een heilig offer aan hun afgoden. Verder was het varken in die tijd en in dat deel van de wereld een erg smerig dier dat leefde van dood vlees en afval. Met als gevolg dat het eten van varkensvlees de verspreiding van vreselijke ziekten veroorzaakte waar de hele gemeenschap aan leed.


De kinderen van Isral moesten zich volledig afhouden van dergelijke heidense invloeden en vuiligheid.


Laten we ons eraan herinneren dat de kinderen van Isral gekozen waren om een heilige natie te zijn zichzelf onderwerpend aan de ene ware God, de God van Abraham, Isak en Jacob. Zij waren een constante reminder voor de rest van de wereld dat God hen apart zette van andere naties voor een erg bijzondere reden. De koran spreekt hier ook over:


En gedenk Onze dienaren Abraham, Izaak en Jacob, de bezitters van macht en inzicht. 
Wij verkozen hen in het bijzonder - ter vermaning betreffende het laatste tehuis. 
Soera 38:45-46


O kinderen Israls! Gedenkt Mijn gunsten, die Ik u bewees, dat Ik u boven de volkeren verhief.
Soera 2:47


Waarom waren de kinderen van Isral zo speciaal en voor welk doel had God hen gekozen? Zij waren de gekozen gemeenschap van waaruit de Redder der wereld zou komen, Jezus de Messias, de Heilige, gezonden door God om de mensheid te verlossen. Het Woord van God nam menselijk vlees aan en werd geboren uit de maagd Maria. De Heilige moest geboren worden uit het geslacht van Abraham, Isak en Jakobde kinderen van Isral. Geen wonder dat ze geroepen werden heilig en uniek te zijn ten opzichte van alle andere volkeren.


Helaas hadden ten tijde van Jezus werk op aarde vele van de kinderen van Isral het zicht verloren op het doel van de burgerlijke wetten. Ze verwisselden het wassen van de handen voor het wassen van het hart en begonnen meer de nadruk te leggen op de burgerlijk wetten van dagelijkse regels en verordeningen. In werkelijkheid begonnen de godsdienstige leiders steeds meer eigen regels toe te voegen en beweerden dat deze de ware standaard van heiligheid waren in plaats van de zuiverheid van hart dat veel moeilijker uit te voeren is. Met als gevolg dat de ware godsdienst voor velen verviel tot dode rituelen die met arrogantie en schijnheiligheid werden nageleefd. Aan de buitenkant konden religieuze leiders gezien worden als mensen die hun gebeden reciteerden, hun handen wasten en alleen toegestaan voedsel aten. Maar aan de binnenkant waren hun harten ziek van haat, hebzucht, lust en jaloezie. De mensen hadden de wetten misbruikt om op te scheppen over hun eigen versie van heiligheid!


Jezus zag deze menselijke corruptie van de burgerlijke wetten en nam gepaste actie in overeenstemming met de autoriteit die God Hem gegeven had. Hij verklaarde alle voedsel rein voor het bestrijden van dergelijke schijnheiligheid en voor de terugkeer van de ware heiligheid van het hart. Met als gevolg dat al het eten voor de volgelingen van Jezus wettig werd verklaard. Zelfs de koran citeert Jezus zeggende: 


Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer bevestigende wat vr mij was, namelijk, de Torah en om u iets, van wat u was verboden toe te staan
Soera 3:50


In het nieuwe testament lezen we in het onderwijs van Jezus over heiligheid:


En Hij zeide tot hen: Zijt ook gij zo onbevattelijk? Begrijpt gij niet, dat al wat van buiten in de mens komt, hem niet onrein kan maken, omdat het niet in zijn hart komt, maar in de buik, en er te zijner plaatse uitgaat? En zo verklaarde Hij alle spijzen rein. En Hij zeide: Hetgeen uit de mens naar buiten komt, dat maakt de mens onrein. Want van binnenuit, uit het hart der mensen, komen de kwade overleggingen, hoererij, diefstal, moord, echtbreuk, hebzucht, boosheid, list, onmatigheid, een boos oog, godslastering, overmoed, onverstand. Al die slechte dingen komen van binnen uit naar buiten en maken de mens onrein.
Marcus 7:18-23


Er zou ook op gewezen moeten worden dat sinds Jezus komst in de wereld er geen noodzaak meer voor de kinderen van Isral was om een opvallende en exclusieve gemeenschap te zijn. In feite kwam Jezus om alle culturen ter wereld te verenigen en mensen van alle rassen in staat te stellen om de heiligheid van de grote morele wetten van God na te leven. Het is duidelijk dat als deze gemeenschap wereldwijd groeit, er geen gemeenschappelijke burgerlijke wetten voor allen kunnen zijn gezien de grote verschillen in omgeving en klimaat. Desondanks blijven de grote morele wetten van Jezus dezelfde voor iedereen: Het is niet de onthouding van voedsel dat glorie brengt aan de almachtige, maar eerder het uiten van oprechte liefde aan God en de medemens! Deze wet is van toepassing op iedereen en op welke plaats ter wereld dan ook!


Het moet ook opgemerkt worden dat de wet van Mozes voor de kinderen van Isral was en aangezien de meeste christenen geen nakomelingen van Isral zijn, zijn zij niet onderworpen aan de burgerlijke wetten die handelen over gemeenschapszaken.


Er zijn echter tijden dat christenen zich onthouden van varkensvlees. Als ze weten dat in hun regio op deze wereld de varkens zich voeden met dood vlees en vuiligheid, zijn zij zorgvuldig om varkensvlees om gezondheidsredenen niet te eten. God schept er welbehagen in als wij goed voor ons lichaam zorgen.


Het is interessant om op te merken dat de Heer juist het gebod geeft om bepaalde dieren te eten die in Thora als vuil werden beschouwd om de Apostel Petrus door middel van een visioen voor te bereiden op het feit dat hij het evangelie aan een niet-joodse familie zou moeten prediken. Deze geschiedenis wordt in detail verteld in handelingen 10 en in het bijzonder in vers 28 waar Petrus de conclusie trekt uit de gebeurtenis.


Handelingen 10:


11 en hij zag de hemel geopend en een voorwerp nederdalen in de vorm van een groot laken, dat aan de vier hoeken nedergelaten werd op de aarde; 
12 hierin bevonden zich allerlei viervoetige en kruipende dieren der aarde en allerlei vogelen des hemels. 
13 En er kwam een stem tot hem: Sta op, Petrus, slacht en eet! 
14 Maar Petrus zeide: Geenszins, Here, want ik heb nog nooit iets gegeten, dat onheilig of onrein was. 
15 En nogmaals ten tweeden male, kwam een stem tot hem: Wat God rein verklaard heeft, moogt gij niet voor onheilig houden.

28 en hij [Peter] sprak tot hen: Gij weet, hoe het een Jood verboden is zich te voegen bij of te gaan tot een niet-Jood; doch mij heeft God doen zien, dat ik niemand onheilig of onrein mag noemen.


Ondanks dat de hoofdboodschap van God in de gebeurtenissen in Handelingen 10 is dat joden die Jezus volgen, niet-joden niet langer meer als onrein mogen beschouwen, impliceert dit ook dat de wetten van rituele zuiverheid niet langer van kracht zijn, omdat deze in feite stellen dat ieder die onrein voedsel eet zelf onrein is. Dus de voedselwetten die de joden scheiden van de niet-joden zijn niet langer geldig.


Daarom bevrijden de apostelen in Handelingen 15 onder leiding van de Heilige Geest de niet-joodse bekeerlingen van hun dieetregels van het Judasme, in 1 Korintirs staat: dat alle voedsel goed is om te eten zolang men maar gevoelig is voor het geweten van een zwakkere broeder.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Veel moslims zijn ontsteld wanneer ze christenen vrijelijk varkensvlees zien eten. Ze zijn net zo afkerig bij het zien van een varken als de vroegere kinderen van Isral onder de wetten van Mozes die tegenwoordig nog steeds het leven van miljoenen joden benvloeden. Het varken was duidelijk verboden in het oude testament.
> 
> 
> Ook het zwijn, omdat het wel gespleten hoeven, ja zelfs geheel doorkloofde hoeven heeft, maar niet herkauwt; onrein zal het voor u zijn. Van hun vlees zult gij niet eten en hun aas zult gij niet aanraken; onrein zullen die voor u zijn.
> Leviticus 11:7-8
> 
> 
> Een gelijkwaardig verbod vinden we in de koran:
> ...



misschien offtopic,

maar vanavond hoorde ik via van een moslim,
dat een hond naar buiten moet als men gaat eten.
En de hond was altijd buiten..

Kan iemand mij dit uitleggen????

----------


## Miloudx

> _Geplaatst door Goodnight_ 
> *dat weten we wel...maar waarom???
> 
> Weet je ook waarom?Of is het verbod op zich al genoeg voor je?
> 
> Als jouw kinderen je later gaan vragen waarom?
> Geef je dat toch niet als antwoord?*


Ik verwijs naar het boek AL'HALAL WA'ALHARAM van yoessoef alquardaoui ...

----------


## jan-pieter

> Veel moslims zijn ontsteld wanneer ze christenen vrijelijk varkensvlees zien eten. Ze zijn net zo afkerig bij het zien van een varken als de vroegere kinderen van Isral onder de wetten van Mozes die tegenwoordig nog steeds het leven van miljoenen joden benvloeden.


Dat zal wel meevallen, iedere shoarmaboer in Nederland heeft een ronddraaiend varken aan zijn spit in de winkel, geen schaap!

----------


## dina84

bekijk de volgende site. daar staat veel info over varkensvlees en waarom het haram is .

in engels:
http://www.islamicmedicine.org/food.htm#pork


in het nederlands:
http://www.moslimweb.nl/verbodenvlees.php


In de naam van Allah, de Genadige, de Barmhartige
Waarom heeft de Schepper varkensvlees verboden?
Het is bekend dat de Islam het eten van varkensvlees verbiedt en als zonde beschouwt. Voor de praktiserende moslims betekent het feit dat dit verbod niet verder met gedetailleerde redenen is uiteengezet, niet dat het hem is toegestaan om het eetbaar te noemen, noch kan hij zeggen dat hij precies weet waarom het verboden is. De Islam moedigt de moslims aan de voor- en nadelen, maar ook de wijsheid achter zo'n verbod, wetenschappelijk te onderzoeken.
In dit artikel worden door de schrijver enige bevindingen op het gebied van biochemie, microbiologie, volksgezondheid, religie en menselijk gedrag onder de aandacht van de lezer gebracht.

Verbod

Het verbod van varkensvlees kan rechtstreeks in de Heilige Quraan gevonden worden. Het is in vier hoofdstukken genoemd:
Hoofdstuk 2: Surah "De Koe",
Hoofdstuk 5: Surah" De gespreide Tafel", 
Hoofdstuk 6: Surah "Het Vee",
Hoofdstuk 16: Surah "De Bij", .

In hoofdstuk 2, vers 173 zegt, Allah (Subhana wa ta'ala):

"Hij heeft voor u slechts verboden het kadaver, bloed, varkensvlees en datgene waarover een andere naam dan die van Allah is aangeroepen. Maar als iemand door noodzaak gedwongen is, niet uit begeerte of om te overtreden, dan is hij niet schuldig, want Allah is zeer zeker vergevensgezind en genadevol."

In hoofdstuk 5, vers 3 zegt, Allah (Subhana wa ta 'ala):

"Verboden voor u zijn: het kadaver, bloed, varkensvlees en al datgene waarover een andere naam dan die van Allah is aangeroepen; dat wat gedood is door wurging, het doodgeslagene, het doodgevallene, het doodgestokene, dat wat is aangevreten door wilde dieren; behalve als u in staat bent (naar de eis) te slachten; dat wat op een altaar (voor afgoden) geofferd is, het is ook verboden vlees te verdelen door loting met pijlen: dat is een zondige daad." 

In hoofdstuk 6, vers 145 zegt, Allah (Subhana wa ta 'ala):

"Zeg: In datgene wat mij geopenbaard is, vind ik geen voedsel dat verboden is voor degene die ervan wenst te eten behalve het kadaver, uitgestroomd bloed, of varkensvlees, want dat is een gruwel, of iets schandelijk, en waarover een andere dan Allah's naam is aangeroepen.
Maar als iemand door noodzaak ertoe gedwongen wordt, niet uit begeerte om te overtreden, dan is uw Rabb (Heer) zeer zeker vergevensgezind, genadevol."

In hoofdstuk 16, vers 115, zegt Allah (Subhana wa ta 'ala):

"Hij heeft voor u slechts verboden het kadaver, bloed, varkensvlees, en al het voedsel waarover een andere naam dan die van Alaah is aangeroepen.
Maar als iemand door grote behoefte ertoe gedwongen wordt, niet uit begeerte of om te overtreden, dan is Allah zeer zeker vergevensgezind en genade vol."
Uit deze vier haast identieke verzen kan men opmaken dat varkensvlees in de Islam absoluut verboden is. In hoofdstuk 6 is het duidelijk als Allah zegt: "...verboden te worden gegeten door iemand die het wenst te eten,..." dat dit vers niet alleen voor de muslims bedoeld is, maar voor alle mensen.

Algemene redenen voor het verbod

De exacte redenen en de diepe wijsheid van 'het waarom" bij het verbod op varkensvlees zijn alleen bekend bij Allah (Subhana wa ta 'ala):
De gelovige muslim zegt:

"Wij geloven erin (de openbaringen). 
Het is geheel van onze Rabb (Heer)..." (vers 3:7)

Toch moeten we de redenen hiervan onderzoeken. We kunnen in de Quraan zien dat Allah, (Subhana wa ta 'ala), het eten van varkensvlees verbiedt omdat het goddeloos en een zonde is. Hierbij wordt het woord "ridjs" (gruwel) gebruikt, dit woord wordt in verschillende contexten achtmaal gebruikt in de Heilige Quraan, onder andere in de volgende regel:

In hoofdstuk 5, vers 90-91, zegt Allah , (Subhana wa ta 'ala):

"0 gelovigen! Alcohol, het kansspel, wijding van stenen (afgoden) en toekomstvoorspelling door middel van (tover) pijlen zijn een gruwel, het werk van de duivel. Vermijdt die dus, opdat het u goed zal gaan. Het plan van de duivel bestaat eruit vijandigheid en haat onder u te verwekken met alcohol en het kansspel en u af te houden van het gedenken van Allah en het gebed. Zult u dan ophouden?" 

Daarom is de betekenis van dit woord "ridjs" uiteengezet als: vuil of smerig, "onrein", later zullen deze termen verder uitgelegd worden. Ook de specifieke redenen moeten tezamen met de wetenschappelijke bevindingen vermeld worden.

Alleen vlees of het hele dier?

Is het verbod op varkensvlees alleen beperkt tot het vlees of betreft het hele dier? Ook op deze vraag geeft de Heilige Quraan ons antwoord. In de Arabische taal betekent "vlees" alles wat eetbaar is aan het dier. Wij kunnen dit uit vele Quraanregels afleiden, onder andere de volgende:

1) In Surah 2, "De Koe", ayat 259:
..."En kijk verder naar de beenderen, hoe Wij ze samenvoegen en dan met vlees bekleedden... "

2) In Surah 16, "De Bij", ayat 14:
"En Hij is het, Die de zee aan u dienstbaar heeft gemaakt om er vers vlees uit te eten... "

3) In Surah 23, "De Gelovigen", ayat 14:
"Daarna maken Wij de druppel tot een bloedklonter, dan schiepen Wij de bloedklonter tot' een vleesklomp, dan schiepen Wij de vleesklomp tot beenderen en dan bekleedden Wij die beenderen met vlees. "

Het is hierdoor duidelijk dat het woord "vlees" ook het vet inhoudt. Daarom is alles dat eetbaar is aan het dier verboden om te eten. Het is ook duidelijk dat vet in het vlees is opgenomen en dat het er in de meeste lichaamsdelen onafscheidelijk van is.

Varkensvlees of ander vlees

Een regelmatig terugkerende vraag is: waarom is alleen varkensvlees verboden en andere soorten vlees niet? 

Niet alleen het varken is verboden, maar het vlees van alle carnivoren (vleesetende dieren) en van mensen, is niet toegestaan voor consumptie.
Het vlees van een kat, hond, rat, muis, tijger, vos, leeuw, arend, valk, havik, etc. is verboden, terwijl het vlees van herbivoren (plantenetende dieren) zoals schapen, koeien, kamelen, herten geiten, kippen, eenden, ganzen, konijnen, etc. is toegestaan mits het dier geslacht is volgens de regels (uitspreken van de tasmiya) van de Islam. Het paard en de ezel zijn in de Islam edele dieren en het vlees hiervan wordt alleen in noodgevallen gegeten.
Er werd gexperimenteerd met vetten van eetbare en oneetbare dieren en er werd bevonden dat vetten van eetbare dieren een patroon van onverzadigde vetzuren volgen, behalve varkensvlees. Dat volgt het patroon van verzadigde vetzuren.
Dit betekent dat als iemand het vlees van plantenetende dieren eet, het vet hiervan gehydrolyseerd wordt in de dunne darm door een stof uit de alvleesklier na door galzouten gemulgeerd te zijn.
Het zal worden geabsorbeerd, opnieuw samengesteld en opgeslagen in de vetweefsels als menselijk vet.
Maar die stof uit de alvleesklier kan het vet van carnivoren dieren niet afbreken.
Dus worden ze daarna opgeslagen in de vetweefsels als dierlijk vet en niet als menselijk vet en varkensvet gedraagt zich net als vet van vleesetende dieren.

Er worden hierover een aantal vragen gesteld en er kunnen maar weinig antwoorden op gegeven worden.
Wat gebeurt er met dat vet, dat als varkensvet in de vetweefsels van mensen wordt opgeslagen? 
Hoe verloopt het stofwisselingsproces?
Kan eten van varkensvlees de oorzaak van hartaanval zijn?
Wordt de persoonlijkheid of het karakter benvloed door het soort voedsel dat gegeten wordt?
Indien dat zo is, wordt het menselijk karakter dan benvloed door het eten van varkensvlees? Deze en andere vragen
dienen beantwoord te worden.

Microbiologisch bewijs

Er zijn een behoorlijk aantal bacillen, parasieten en bacterin waardoor varkens geplaagd worden en die in zijn vlees leven waardoor, als het gegeten wordt, ziekten worden overgedragen aan de mens.
Deze parasieten zijn o.a. lintwormen, mijnwormen, ronde wormen, faciolopsis buski, paragonimus etc.

Er zijn twee soorten lintwormen, de ene soort, Taenia Saginata teistert het vee en de andere, Taenia Solium teistert het varken. Er is enig verschil in vorm en levensloop en ook in de schade die zij aan het menselijk lichaam berokkenen als het zieke vlees is gegeten.
De Saginata blijft bijvoorbeeld in de darmen van de mens en voltooidt zijn leven daar en de schade is beperkt. De Solium daartegen kan zijn leven niet in de darmen voltooien en gaat door de darmwand met de bloedstroom naar alle kanten van het lichaam. De kiemen nestelen zich in de vitale organen van het menselijk lichaam zoals het hart, de ogen, de hersenen, de longen en lever. Om hun leven voort te kunnen zetten vonnen zij blaasjes ter grootte van een erwt of groter. Als zo'n blaasje of blaasjes in de hersenen gevormd worden veroorzaken ze schade, krampen, verlies van bewustzijn, hysterie en zelfs krankzinnigheid. Als die blaasjes het hart bereiken veroorzaken ze verhoogde bloeddruk en zeer waarschijnlijk een hartaanval. Dr. Rizvi bevestigt dit in zijn boekje over varkensvlees.

----------


## dina84

Religieus bewijs

Het schijnt dat alle wereldreligies de consumptie van varkensvlees verbieden. Het Judasme, het Christendom in het algemeen en de Islam in het bijzonder, verbieden het allemaal. Het is ironisch te zien dat de Christenen varkensvlees eten omdat ze veronderstellen dat het aan hen toegestaan is door de discipel (Christenen volgen nu opeens een discipel in plaats van de Profeet Jezus -as-) Petrus: "Petrus had geen onrein gegeten, de stem zei om te eten." (Handelingen 11:11)

Maar als we de boeken erop naslaan, zien we dat Jezus tijdens zijn leven de Joodse wetten volgde en kwam om die te bevestigen, te reinigen en uit te breiden. (Vlg. Mattheus 5:17)

[Na het heengaan van Jezus, en door het verwerpen van Jezus door de Joden, zochten bepaalde discipelen van Jezus naar nieuwe wegen. Om zoveel heidense Romeinen en Grieken te bekeren, werden de spijswetten, het vlees van dieren geofferd aan afgoden 1) , besnijdenis 2) etc. verdraaid danwel afgeschaft. Dit alles was om de nieuwkomers het makkelijk te maken.]

I) I Korinthiers 8:4-10
2) I Korinthiers 7:19
["En toen Petrus naar Jeruzalem gegaan was, verschilden zij,
die uit de besnijdenis waren, met hen van mening, en zij zei-
den gij zijt binnen gegaan bij onbesnedenen en hebt met hen gegeten."] 
(Handelingen 11:2-3)

Nergens wordt gezegd dat Jezus varkensvlees heeft gegeten tijdens zijn leven.
"Ook het zwijn want het heeft wel gespleten hoeven en de hoeven vertonen wel een volledige kloof, maar het herkauwt niet. Het is voor u onrein.
Van hun vlees moogt gij niet eten, en hun dode lichaam moogt gij niet aanraken. Ze zijn voor u onrein. 
(Leviticus 11:7-8)

"Gij moogt in het geheel geen vet... (Lev. 7:23)
"Gij moogt in het geheel geen bloed eten...
"Elke ziel die enig bloed eet, die ziel moet van zijn volk worden afgesneden." (Lev. 7:26-27)

Een bekende Bijbelexegeet, H.L. Hastings, zegt in zijn boek "Zal het Oude Boek stand houden",
Pag. 92: "Varkens waren bestemd reinigers te zijn, om smerigheid en gruwelen op te eten; maar als zij hun werk gedaan hadden was het niet bestemd dat mensen zich om zouden keren om het varken op te eten."

Gedragsbewijzen

Het oude spreekwoord dat zegt, "zeg me wat je eet en ik zeg je wat je bent", is nog steeds tot op bepaalde hoogte waar. Er is een groot aantal experimenten op moleculaire basis uitgevoerd op kinderen om de effecten van voeding op hun persoonlijkheid, karakter en gedrag te bestuderen.
Onthouding van een vitamine, een aminozuur of een amine heeft het gedrag van kinderen benvloed. Het is bevonden dat borstvoeding betere menselijke eigenschappen voortbrengt dan flesvoeding. Het is bewezen dat eten van vlees van kadavers die met het diethylstilbesterol-hormoon (DES) ingespoten zijn, het karakter van mensen heeft benvloed, d.w.z. het heeft homoseksualiteit doen toenemen.
Andere experimenten werden uitgevoerd bij schoolgaande kinderen om de effecten van verkeerde voeding op hun intellectuele prestaties en zintuiglijke waarnemingen te bestuderen. Het mechanisme werd direct of indirect benvloed en het resultaat was verlies aan leertijd, storingen in het leerproces gedurende kritieke perioden van ontwikkeling, veranderingen in motivatie en veranderingen in de persoonlijkheid.

Uit de voorafgaande bevindingen kunnen we concluderen dat de voedselsoort die gegeten wordt, het karakter en gedrag van het individu benvloeden. Het effect kan voortkomen uit het eten van speciale, zware voeding of een bepaald bestanddeel in de voeding.
Als we naar het dieet van sommige mensen kijken, zien we dat er vegetarirs zijn en vleeseters. Onder de laatste groep zijn mensen die herbivoren eten maar ook mensen die zowel herbivoren als carnivoren eten. Het vreemde is echter dat de laatste van de carnivoren alleen varkens eten en geen katten, ratten, honden, muizen enz.

Dr. EI-Fangary heeft gerapporteerd dat veel mensen die het vlees van carnivoren eten, verdorven neigingen en gebrek aan menselijk gedrag ten opzichte van andere mensen vertonen, snel klaar staan andere mensen zonder reden te doden en van sommigen is het zelfs bekend dat zij mensenvlees gegeten hebben. Als we verder naar het gedrag van het varken kijken, zien we dat het een uniek dier is. De beer (mannetjes varken) vindt het niet erg als zijn zeug voor zijn ogen paart met een andere beer. Deze eigenschap is uniek omdat dieren dit niet kunnen tolereren. Bij het varken kan het niemand wat schelen zolang de zeug maar toestemming geeft aan andere beren, ook op haar eigen beer heeft het geen uitwerking.

Zo fungeert de zeug dus als een prostitue terwijl de beer immoreel handelt door zijn wijfje toe te staan met andere te paren zonder zich daar iets van aan te trekken.

Door het vlees van dergelijke dieren te eten kan het karakter van de mens benvloed worden. We hebben gezien dat hormoon injecties die aan kalveren gegeven worden ook de mensen benvloeden die dat vlees eten. Daaruit kunnen we afleiden dat eten van varkensvlees ook het karakter van het individu zal aantasten en onzedelijkheid, homoseksualiteit, lesbianisme, overspel en prostitutie zal doen toenemen. De vrije omgang van beide seksen die men in niet-moslim samenlevingen kan zien is ver beneden alle peil gedaald. Er is geen enkel concept van ethiek of moraal meer bij vele mensen, maar alleen nog seksgenot en vrij uitwisseling van seks, zonder daarvoor verantwoordelijkheid te (willen) dragen.
De seksuele relaties voor het huwelijk en het steeds toenemende aantal zwangerschappen waarvan de verwekker onbekend is, zijn overheersende kenmerken van westerse samenlevingen.

De "streakers" en de hoeveelheid publiciteit die zij krijgen en de vele nudistensociteiten die gevestigd zijn, vormen enkele van de symptomen van de zieke samenleving die zijn verontreinigd door het verkeerde voedsel dat wordt geconsumeerd. Het aantal verkrachtingen en de algemene overgave aan seks zijn oncontroleerbaar geworden in westerse samenlevingen. Het aantal roofovervallen, wurg en sluipmoorden, het aanleggen van wapenvoorraden en al dat soort dingen behoren tot het kwaad van de moderne samenlevingen die eigenlijk niet meer getolereerd kunnen worden. De voedingswijze heeft hierbij een grote invloed, als we ergens gaan beginnen is dat misschien een van de makkelijkst begrijpbare, tastbare punten.

Drogredenen en feiten

1) Vele mensen denken dat zolang men varkensvlees kookt, het gevaar trichinose op te lopen niet bestaat. In de V.S.D.A. brochure, I-I 34 wordt op pag. 8 verklaard dat van een serie van 24 gevallen van trichinose die waren doorgegeven, 22 gevallen het resultaat van gekookt varkensvlees waren.

2) Het is een feit dat varkensvet hoge meervoudig onverzadigde vetzuren heeft. Het menselijk lichaam heeft er geen profijt van. Zij kunnen niet afgebroken worden door de alvleesklier- stoffen en worden geabsorbeerd als varkensvet en als zodanig opgeslagen in het menselijk lichaam.

3) "Varkensvlees is voedzaam, daarom moeten we doorgaan het te eten als bron van dierlijke protene."
Dr. O.S. Parret zegt in zijn boek "Zieken van voederdieren", "varkensvlees is ook moeilijker verteerbaar dan de meeste andere vleessoorten."
Dit betekent dat de biologische waarde laag is. Een andere vraag is waarom we dan ook geen honden, katten, ratten en soortgenoten, eten.

4) "Varkensvlees was in Arabi verboden om hygienische redenen. Tegenwoordig groeien varkens op onder gezondere omstandigheden."
Het is een feit dat het varken een bij uitstek smerig en vuil dier is; het staat erop naar vuilstortplaatsen te gaan om zichzelf te voeden; het loopt achter het vee en andere dieren op de boerde- rij aan om op te eten wat zij laten vallen en het om te zetten in varkensvlees voor de openbare verkoop. Eerwaarde Vories zegt in zijn boekje "Het zwijn", "Zie de bruut als hij zich in modder wentelt. Zie hem op het hoogtepunt van zijn glorie, bovenop de mesthoop met zijn kop begraven in het drek terwijl hij van die verheven plaats uitdrukking geeft aan zijn plezier en tevre- denheid met zijn ritmisch geknor."
Een antropoloog Dr. Marvin Harris, schrijft in "De menselijke strategie":...het bedekt de huid met eigen urine en uitwerpselen.

5) "Varkensvlees was in Arabi verboden omdat het een heet woestijngebied is. De mensen daar kunnen er last en diaree van krijgen, maar mensen buiten Arabie kunnen het rustig eten."
Het is een feit dat varkensvlees doortrokken is van het hoogste percentage vet en er is geen manier om het vet van het vlees te scheiden. Een hoog vetgehalte in voedsel kan diarree in hete gebieden veroorzaken, maar spruw in andere gebieden. Het kan zwaarlijvigheid en een hoog percentage van driewaardige vetten in het plasma en hoog cholesterolgehalte veroorzaken en kan leiden tot hart- en vaatziekten.

6) Professor M. Harris van de universiteit van Columbia, trachtte een antropologisch antwoord te geven op het raadsel van het varken, waarom God de Joden en de Muslims verboden had varkensvlees te eten. Hij zei: "Varkens smaakten goed, maar ze eten je oren van je hoofd en als je ze de kans geeft maken ze ook al je water op. Nou, dat is mijn antwoord op het raadsel waarom God de Joden en de Muslirns gebood geen varkensvlees te eten. Heeft er iemand een beter idee?

Referenties
I. Bottino, N.R. et al "Dietary Fatty Acids: Their Metabolic Fate and Influence on Fatty Acid Biosynthesis," Joumal American Oil Chem. Soc.42: 1124 (1965).
2. Chacko, G.K. & Perkins, E.G. "Anatomical Variation in Fatty Acid Composition & Triglyceride Distribution in Animal Depot Fats," Joumal American Oil Chem. Soc. 42: 1121-1124 (1965).
3. Chandless, et al "Trichuris, Trichinella & Their AlIies," Chapter 18 in Introduction to Parasitology, Pages 399-415, Wiley & Sons, N.Y. (1961).
4. Duncan, G.G., Ed. "Diseases of Metabolism, " W.B. Saunders Co., Philadelphia (1864).
5. Fangary, A.S. "Islam ic Wisdom in Prohibiting the Flesh of Swine" (Arabic) Hikmat ui-Islam Fee Tahreemi Lahmil Khinzeer, J. of AI-Wa'yllslami (Arabic), Pp. 63-66, (July, 1971).
6. Kiernat, B.H., Johnson, J.A. & Siedler, A.J. "A Summary of the Nutrient Content of Meat, " Bulletin 1-1 57, Arnerican Meat Inst Fd., Chicago (1964).
7. Rizvi, Sayed Saeed Akhtar, "Pork," A Group of Muslim Brothers, Box 2245, Teheran, Iran (1972.)
8. Vorigs, C.L. "The Hog: Schuld it Be Used... For Food?," College Press, College Press., Washington (1971).
9. Mattson, F.H. et al. "The Distribution ofFatty Acids in the Triglycerides of the Artiodactyla" (Even- Toed AnimaIs J.Lipid Res. 5: 363-365 (1964).
10. Mattson, F .H. & Beck, L. W. "The Speciticity of Panicrea- tic Lipase for the Primary Hydroxyl Groups of Glycerides," J. Lipid Res. 5: 735-740 (1955).
11. Watson, George "Nutrition & Your Mind," Harper & Row, New Vork (1972). -
12. Korey, S.R., et al. Editors "Ultrastructrue & Metabolism of the Nervours System," Res. Publ. Ass. Nerv. Ment Dis., Volume 40 (1960).
13. Goodhart, R.S. & Shils, M.E. "Modem Nutrition in Health & Disease-Dietotherapy," Lea & Febiger, Philadelphia (1974).

door dr. A. Sakr

----------


## -rust-

Ben een beetje laat, heb lang niet alle posts gelezen. Misschien heeft iemand het al gepost, maar dan nu een herhaling.

Ten eerste maak je als moslim de keuze om in Allah swt te geloven. Dat betekent dat je je volledig overgeeft aan Allah swt, het is je eigen keuze, niemand heeft je daartoe gedwongen. Die keuze, om in Allah swt te geloven, betekent dat je er van overtuigd bent dat Hij je schepper is en dat Hij de Heer is. Je geloof dus in Hem en in het hiernamaals. 

Wat wil dat zeggen? Dat wil zeggen dat alles wat Hij jou verbiedt of verplicht, je ook dient te gehoorzamen. Daar is geen onderbouwing of verklaring voor nodig. Wat het ook is, ook al is het wel hl goed voor je. Als Hij zegt dat iets niet mag, doe je het gewoon niet. Niet voor alles wat Hij verboden heeft of verplicht heeft is er een verklaring. Dat hoeft ook niet. Zoals over alcohol zegt de koran dat er grote nadelen en voordelen in zijn. Maar de nadelen zijn groter dan de voordelen. Verder wordt er meer gezegd over alcohol. Maar dat is maar iets heel kleins, waar een soort van verklaring voor is. Maar is er een verklaring voor het feit dat wij van fadjr tot maghrib moeten vasten in de ramadan? Waarom wij twee rak3aat moeten bidden tijdens fadjr en niet vier? Dat soort dingen hoeven wij ons niet af te vragen, tenminste als je de keuze hebt gemaakt je volledig over te geven aan Allah swt. Is dat niet het geval, kan ik het wel begrijpen dat je het je afvraagt. Misschien dat een niet-moslim je vraagt waarom vast je, waarom bid je vijf keer per dag, waarom eet je geen varken? Het allereerste antwoord wat je daarop MOET geven is dat Allah jou dat verplicht of verbiedt. Verder doet het er niet toe wat de voor- of nadelen zijn van alcohol, varken, ramadan enz. Wa Allahoe a3lam.

Nogmaals misschien is dit al gepost, mijn excuses dan daarvoor.

Gegroet...

----------


## reason

Laat ons toch vooral onderscheid blijven maken in hoofdzaken en bijzaken. 

De zaken die er echt toe doen, hebben te maken met de wijze waarop je in het leven en in de wereld staat. Met de vraag of je liefdevol omgaat met anderen en met de schepping. 

Wie nu precies wat eet en waarom wel of niet, is een zaak die ver afstaat van de belangrijke levensvragen.

----------


## YusufIsa

> _Geplaatst door -rust-_ 
> *Daar is geen onderbouwing of verklaring voor nodig. Wat het ook is, ook al is het wel hl goed voor je. Als Hij zegt dat iets niet mag, doe je het gewoon niet. Niet voor alles wat Hij verboden heeft of verplicht heeft is er een verklaring. Dat hoeft ook niet. Zoals over alcohol zegt de koran dat er grote nadelen en voordelen in zijn. Maar de nadelen zijn groter dan de voordelen. Verder wordt er meer gezegd over alcohol. Maar dat is maar iets heel kleins, waar een soort van verklaring voor is. Maar is er een verklaring voor het feit dat wij van fadjr tot maghrib moeten vasten in de ramadan? Waarom wij twee rak3aat moeten bidden tijdens fadjr en niet vier? Dat soort dingen hoeven wij ons niet af te vragen, tenminste als je de keuze hebt gemaakt je volledig over te geven aan Allah swt. Is dat niet het geval, kan ik het wel begrijpen dat je het je afvraagt. Misschien dat een niet-moslim je vraagt waarom vast je, waarom bid je vijf keer per dag, waarom eet je geen varken? Het allereerste antwoord wat je daarop MOET geven is dat Allah jou dat verplicht of verbiedt. Verder doet het er niet toe wat de voor- of nadelen zijn van alcohol, varken, ramadan enz. Wa Allahoe a3lam.
> *



De strijd is jullie verplicht, terwijl jullie er een afkeer van hebben. Maar het kan zijn dat jullie afkeer van iets hebben, terwijl het goed is voor jullie; en het kan zijn dat jullie van iets houden, terwijl het slecht is voor jullie. En Allah weet, terwijl jullie niet weten 

(Soerah Al Baqarah, vers 216)

----------


## reason

Allah heeft ons het vermogen gegeven om na te denken, 
om zelf te onderzoeken en onderscheid te maken: tussen goed en kwaad, tussen zaken die er echt toe doen en zaken van weinig belang. 
Wij moeten van dat ons geschonken vermogen gebruik maken.

----------


## Eelke

Ook een reply op varkensvlees kun je zo van internet halen: 

Drogredenen en feiten

1) Vele mensen denken dat zolang men varkensvlees kookt, het gevaar trichinose op te lopen niet bestaat. In de V.S.D.A. brochure, I-I 34 wordt op pag. 8 verklaard dat van een serie van 24 gevallen van trichinose die waren doorgegeven, 22 gevallen het resultaat van gekookt varkensvlees waren.

_Lecture Notes on Infectious Diseases ( Mandel et al.) zegt hierover "undercooked pork and wild-animal meat are the main sources of human infection." En "Prevention: all fresh pork and wild animal meat should be adequatly cooked - prolonged freezing will destroy Trichinella cysts". Er staat dus duidelijk 'undercooked', wel gekookt dus maar niet voldoende._ 

2) Het is een feit dat varkensvet hoge meervoudig onverzadigde vetzuren heeft. Het menselijk lichaam heeft er geen profijt van. Zij kunnen niet afgebroken worden door de alvleesklier- stoffen en worden geabsorbeerd als varkensvet en als zodanig opgeslagen in het menselijk lichaam.

_Een zware fout, immers meervoudig onverzadigde vetzuren zijn net gezond. Olijfolie bv zit boordevol poly-onverzadigde vetzuren en dat is net de de reden waarom het aan te raden is. Dierlijke vetten zijn meestal verzadigd en inderdaad ongezonder.
Hierbovenop worden ALLE vetten afgebroken door de enzymen van de alvleesklier en komen vervolgens ALLEMAAL als vetzuren in de bloedbaan, waar ze worden opgenomen door de cellen van het lichaam
_ 

3) "Varkensvlees is voedzaam, daarom moeten we doorgaan het te eten als bron van dierlijke protene." Dr. O.S. Parret zegt in zijn boek "Zieken van voederdieren", "varkensvlees is ook moeilijker verteerbaar dan de meeste andere vleessoorten."
Dit betekent dat de biologische waarde laag is. Een andere vraag is waarom we dan ook geen honden, katten, ratten en soortgenoten, eten.

_Ten eerste is een lagere biologische waarde niet synoniem aan moelijker verteerbaar. Verder (en belangrijker) citeer ik hierbij www.varkensvlees.be.
" Ook de verteerbaarheid van varkensvlees scoort hoog. Men verstaat hieronder dat het vleeseiwit voor bijna 80 tot 90% in het darmkanaal wordt afgebroken tot zijn eenvoudigste bouwstenen, de aminozuren, die dan in het bloed kunnen worden opgenomen en in het lichaam weer worden opgebouwd tot menselijk lichaamseiwit. Met de ontlasting gaat vrijwel niets verloren."_ 

5) "Varkensvlees was in Arabi verboden omdat het een heet woestijngebied is. De mensen daar kunnen er last en diaree van krijgen, maar mensen buiten Arabie kunnen het rustig eten."

_Ik denk dat een groter probleem de hygine en slechte controle van de dieren is. Als die beiden goed verlopen, heb je praktisch geen kans op al de bovengenoemde infecties._ 

Het is een feit dat varkensvlees doortrokken is van het hoogste percentage vet en er is geen manier om het vet van het vlees te scheiden. Een hoog vetgehalte in voedsel kan diarree in hete gebieden veroorzaken, maar spruw in andere gebieden. Het kan zwaarlijvigheid en een hoog percentage van driewaardige vetten in het plasma en hoog cholesterolgehalte veroorzaken en kan leiden tot hart- en vaatziekten.

_Er zegt ook niemand dat je elke dag kilo's spek moet gaan eten, natuurlijk is dat niet gezond, maar dat geldt voor alles wat met overdaad wordt genomen. Er bestaat trouwens wel mager varkensvlees, bv het varkenshaasje._ 

6) Professor M. Harris van de universiteit van Columbia, trachtte een antropologisch antwoord te geven op het raadsel van het varken, waarom God de Joden en de Moslims verboden had varkensvlees te eten. Hij zei: "Varkens smaakten goed, maar ze eten je oren van je hoofd en als je ze de kans geeft maken ze ook al je water op. Nou, dat is mijn antwoord op het raadsel waarom God de Joden en de Muslirns gebood geen varkensvlees te eten. Heeft er iemand een beter idee?

_Dat vind ik een heel goede conclusie._ 

Bron: http://www.kritische-kwesties.nl/wee...es/varken.html 

Dus stop gewoon met het neerhalen van varkensvlees want het is echt niet slechter dan ander vlees. Kom gewoon met de enige goede reden (voor een moslim) namelijk "Het mag niet omdat dat in de koran staat".

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Het klopt niet wat je hier zegt. Jezus zelf verklaarde alle vlees rein:
> 
> Marcus 7
> 14 Nadat hij de menigte weer bij zich had geroepen, zei hij: Luister allemaal naar mij en kom tot inzicht. 15 Niets dat van buitenaf in de mens komt kan hem onrein maken, het zijn de dingen die uit de mens naar buiten komen die hem onrein maken.  17 Toen hij een huis was binnengegaan, weg van de menigte, vroegen zijn leerlingen hem om uitleg over deze uitspraak. 18 Hij zei tegen hen: Begrijpen ook jullie het dan nog niet? Zien jullie dan niet in dat niets dat van buitenaf in de mens komt, hem onrein kan maken 19 omdat het niet in zijn hart, maar in zijn maag komt en in de beerput weer verdwijnt? Zo verklaarde hij alle spijzen rein. 20 Hij zei: Wat uit de mens komt, dat maakt hem onrein. 21 Want van binnenuit, uit het hart van de mensen, komen slechte gedachten, ontucht, diefstal, moord, 22 overspel, hebzucht, kwaadaardigheid, bedrog, losbandigheid, afgunst, laster, hoogmoed, dwaasheid; 23 al deze slechte dingen komen van binnenuit, en die maken de mens onrein.*



volgens mij heeft het niks met eten te maken. dat is een interpretatie van jou.

----------


## dina84

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> * 
> Dus stop gewoon met het neerhalen van varkensvlees want het is echt niet slechter dan ander vlees. Kom gewoon met de enige goede reden (voor een moslim) namelijk "Het mag niet omdat dat in de koran staat".
> 
> Groet, groet Eelke*



er is ook geen andere reden. maar je mag best onderzoeken waarom het verboden is.

----------


## YusufIsa

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Lezen Dina, dat staat er wel. ik zal even vers 18 en 19 apart voor je citeren:
> 
> 18 Hij zei tegen hen: Begrijpen ook jullie het dan nog niet? Zien jullie dan niet in dat niets dat van buitenaf in de mens komt, hem onrein kan maken 19 omdat het niet in zijn hart, maar in zijn maag komt en in de beerput weer verdwijnt? Zo verklaarde hij alle spijzen rein.
> 
> 
> Spijzen is een ander woord voor voedsel en anders moet jij me vertellen wat Jezus anders bedoeld kan hebben dan voedsel dat in de maag komt.*


Je kan dan wel leuk komen met je Bijbel verzen, maar als moslim kan ik de huidige Bijbel niet serieus nemen, er is TE veel in veranderd. De "oer-Christenen" aten ook geen varkensvlees.

----------


## YusufIsa

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *En hoe weet jij dat deze zogenaamde oerchristenen geen varkensvlees aten?*


Ik heb het ergens gelezen, als ik het kan vinden, plaats ik het wel even.

----------


## YusufIsa

Het schijnt dat alle wereldreligies de consumptie van varkensvlees verbieden. Het Judasme, het Christendom in het algemeen en de Islam in het bijzonder, verbieden het allemaal. Het is ironisch te zien dat de Christenen varkensvlees eten omdat ze veronderstellen dat het aan hen toegestaan is door de discipel (Christenen volgen nu opeens een discipel in plaats van de Profeet Jezus -as-) Petrus: "Petrus had geen onrein gegeten, de stem zei om te eten." (Handelingen 11:11)

Maar als we de boeken erop naslaan, zien we dat Jezus tijdens zijn leven de Joodse wetten volgde en kwam om die te bevestigen, te reinigen en uit te breiden. (Vlg. Mattheus 5:17)

[Na het heengaan van Jezus, en door het verwerpen van Jezus door de Joden, zochten bepaalde discipelen van Jezus naar nieuwe wegen. Om zoveel heidense Romeinen en Grieken te bekeren, werden de spijswetten, het vlees van dieren geofferd aan afgoden 1) , besnijdenis 2) etc. verdraaid danwel afgeschaft. Dit alles was om de nieuwkomers het makkelijk te maken.]

I) I Korinthiers 8:4-10
2) I Korinthiers 7:19
["En toen Petrus naar Jeruzalem gegaan was, verschilden zij,
die uit de besnijdenis waren, met hen van mening, en zij zei-
den gij zijt binnen gegaan bij onbesnedenen en hebt met hen gegeten."] 
(Handelingen 11:2-3)

Nergens wordt gezegd dat Jezus varkensvlees heeft gegeten tijdens zijn leven.
"Ook het zwijn want het heeft wel gespleten hoeven en de hoeven vertonen wel een volledige kloof, maar het herkauwt niet. Het is voor u onrein.
Van hun vlees moogt gij niet eten, en hun dode lichaam moogt gij niet aanraken. Ze zijn voor u onrein. 
(Leviticus 11:7-8)

"Gij moogt in het geheel geen vet... (Lev. 7:23)
"Gij moogt in het geheel geen bloed eten...
"Elke ziel die enig bloed eet, die ziel moet van zijn volk worden afgesneden." (Lev. 7:26-27)

Een bekende Bijbelexegeet, H.L. Hastings, zegt in zijn boek "Zal het Oude Boek stand houden",
Pag. 92: "Varkens waren bestemd reinigers te zijn, om smerigheid en gruwelen op te eten; maar als zij hun werk gedaan hadden was het niet bestemd dat mensen zich om zouden keren om het varken op te eten."

----------


## YusufIsa

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Ik toon jou aan uit de bijbel dat Jezus alle spijzen rein heeft verklaard. 
> 
> Vervolgens zeg jij dat je de bijbel niet serieus neemt omdat er teveel veranderd is en dat de oer-christenen geen varkensvlees aten. 
> 
> Vervolgens vraag ik je hoe je weet dat de oerchristenen geen varkensvlees aten en dan begin jij uit de bijbel te citeren. 
> 
> Ik moet zeggen, ik neem de bijbel serieuzer dan jou.
> 
> ...


Waarom zou ik dat doen denk je? Als ik met een surah kom waarin staat dat varkensvlees is verboden, wordt dat toch niet gelooft door Christenen. 

Vraagje: waarom verbiedt God varkensvlees in het Oude Testament en dan met de komst van Jezus laat Hij het eten van varkensvlees weer toestaan? God is Alwetend, Hij wist dus ook over de toekomstige komst van Jezus.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste isaia,

Ik heb het artikel op de door u opgegeven link glezen.

Hoewel ik als moslim vind dat wij als gelovigen (en daar bedoel ik het Jodendom Christendom en de islam mee) meer zouden moeten kijken naar onze raakvlakken waarin wij met elkaar overeenkomen inplaats van de verschillen op te zoeken.

De profeet Jezus(vrede zij met hem) werdt door het Joodse volk niet als profeet geaccepteerd.
Ik als moslim zijnde bevestig mijn geloof in de profeten gezonden aan het joodse volk, en bevestig ook het profeetschap van Jezus(vzmh).

De profeet Mohammed(saws) overkwam hetzelfde, het christendom accepteerde hem niet als de laatste profeet van God(swt).

Stel nu dat de tekst die op uw link te vinden was juist is .............

Het Joodse volk mocht in eerste instantie geen varkensvlees eten....

u zei :


> Lezen Dina, dat staat er wel. ik zal even vers 18 en 19 apart voor je citeren:
> 
> 18 Hij zei tegen hen: Begrijpen ook jullie het dan nog niet? Zien jullie dan niet in dat niets dat van buitenaf in de mens komt, hem onrein kan maken 19 omdat het niet in zijn hart, maar in zijn maag komt en in de beerput weer verdwijnt? Zo verklaarde hij alle spijzen rein.


Dus volgends u mochten de Joden vanaf dit moment varkensvlees eten, en zou een Jood die Jezus(vzmh) volgde automatische een Christen zijn.


Daarna kwam de profeet Mohammed(saws) met de Qur`an waarin het eten van varkensvlees verboden is.

Dus stel dat uw visie juist was, dan is het met de komst van de profeet Mohammed(saws) en de openbaring van de Qur`an weer voor de gewone burger verboden om dit onreine dier te eten.

salaam,

----------


## Canaris

Mohammed Amin gaat voor het gemak maar uit van de universele waarheid uit de mond van Mohammed.

Nogal aanmatend. Ook het feit, dat jij schrijft dat Chriseten de ware Christus niet acepteren. 

Alles omdraaibaar Mohammed . ........Alles een boemerang 

Feit is dat uit biologisch en voedindskundig aspect het niet eten van Varken bespottelijk is. Juist de woorden uit de Bijbel geven blijk van goddelijke inspiratie. Het Joodse en Islamitische verbod lijken nogal klein burgerlijk, onwetend en selektief. 

Uit moralische zicht echter buitengewoon aangenaam, daar een Varken toch een bijzonder intelligent dier is , wat meer verdient als het tegenwoordig van de mensheid krijgt.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

Beste Canaris,

U zei : 


> Mohammed Amin gaat voor het gemak maar uit van de universele waarheid uit de mond van Mohammed.
> 
> Nogal aanmatend. Ook het feit, dat jij schrijft dat Chriseten de ware Christus niet acepteren. 
> 
> Alles omdraaibaar Mohammed . ........Alles een boemerang


Dat is dan ook de reden dat het geloof genoemd wordt Canaris....
Je gelooft de boodschap of je gelooft het niet.

Inderdaad net als een boemerang, en hetgeen je ver werpt kan zich in de toekomst omdraaien en naar je terug komen (om je op je keuzes af te rekenen)

U zei : 


> Feit is dat uit biologisch en voedindskundig aspect het niet eten van Varken bespottelijk is. Juist de woorden uit de Bijbel geven blijk van goddelijke inspiratie. Het Joodse en Islamitische verbod lijken nogal klein burgerlijk, onwetend en selektief. 
> 
> Uit moralische zicht echter buitengewoon aangenaam, daar een Varken toch een bijzonder intelligent dier is , wat meer verdient als het tegenwoordig van de mensheid krijgt.


Het islamitische verbod beperkt zich niet "slechts" tot varkensvlees.

Niet alleen het varken is verboden, maar het vlees van alle carnivoren (vleesetende dieren) en van mensen, is niet toegestaan voor consumptie.
Het vlees van een kat, hond, rat, muis, tijger, vos, leeuw, arend, valk, havik, etc. is verboden, terwijl het vlees van herbivoren (plantenetende dieren) zoals schapen, koeien, kamelen, herten geiten, kippen, eenden, ganzen, konijnen, etc. is toegestaan mits het dier geslacht is volgens de regels (uitspreken van de tasmiya) van de Islam.

In hoofdstuk 5, vers 3 zegt, Allah (Subhana wa ta 'ala):

"Verboden voor u zijn: het kadaver, bloed, varkensvlees en al datgene waarover een andere naam dan die van Allah is aangeroepen; dat wat gedood is door wurging, het doodgeslagene, het doodgevallene, het doodgestokene, dat wat is aangevreten door wilde dieren; behalve als u in staat bent (naar de eis) te slachten; dat wat op een altaar (voor afgoden) geofferd is, het is ook verboden vlees te verdelen door loting met pijlen: dat is een zondige daad." 

In hoofdstuk 6, vers 145 zegt, Allah (Subhana wa ta 'ala):

"Zeg: In datgene wat mij geopenbaard is, vind ik geen voedsel dat verboden is voor degene die ervan wenst te eten behalve het kadaver, uitgestroomd bloed, of varkensvlees, want dat is een gruwel, of iets schandelijk, en waarover een andere dan Allah's naam is aangeroepen.
Maar als iemand door noodzaak ertoe gedwongen wordt, niet uit begeerte om te overtreden, dan is uw Rabb (Heer) zeer zeker vergevensgezind, genadevol."

Zoals u ziet is er ons heel wat meer verboden dan slechts het varken.

Het valt mij altijd zo enorm op dat wanneer wij als moslims zijnde vertellen dat we geen varkensvlees mogen eten hier een gigantische ophef over gemaakt wordt, en er allerlei "bewijzen" aangedragen worden waarom je het wel zou moeten/kunnen eten.
Maar als wij zeggen geen vlees van een dier dat te pletter is gevallen of aangevreten door een wild dier, dan volgt er geen opsomming van waarom het wel zou kunnen.
Tevens worden deze verboden niet bestempeld met uidrukkingen zoals u ze plaats : 


> Het Joodse en Islamitische verbod lijken nogal klein burgerlijk, onwetend en selektief


Ieder zijn eigen visie zullen we maar zeggen, en eet u vooral wat u meent te kunnen/mogen eten.
U heeft u levenswijze en wij de onze.

salaam,

----------


## Canaris

M Amin , ik maak er geen ophef over. Ik vind het lovenswaardig , dat de Moslim veel bewuster omgaat met het dierlijk voedsel als de ignorante Nederlander, die het maar in zich stopt zonder er een seconde bij stil te staan, waar dit vlees vandaan komt, cq wat vlees eigenlijk is.

Ik maak er echter ophef over , wanneer moslims proberen te bewijzen , via de meest kromme logika , dat er Meer achter het Varkensvlees Dogma zit , als een religieus verbod. 

Dat Moslims en Joden geen varkesnvlees eten , heeft voor mij dezlfde waarde als de Sikh die hun haar niet knippen. 

Niet werkelijk navolgbaar , maar als Religiues Volklore accepteerbaar. 

De manier van Islamitische slachten is echter een ander thema . Dat moet werkelijk bestreden worden.

----------


## Julien

> _Geplaatst door YusufIsa_ 
> *Een collega van mij is niet-moslim en eet ook geen varkensvlees, de reden: het is gewoon raar vlees en niet geschikt voor menselijke consumptie. Bak jij maar eens een stukje varkensvlees en eet het daarna op, de volgende dag zit je gezicht vol met puisten.
> *


wat een bullshit. puistjes heeft gewoon met je huidtype te maken. Ik ken zat Turken die puisten hebben; puur omdat Turken blank zijn.
Marokkanen daarentegen zijn wat getinter en hebben minder vaak puisten. En dat geldt ook voor negers, terwijl negers wel vaak varkensvlees eten.

Ik lees zoveel onzin in dit topic. Alleen om te bewijzen dat varkensvlees onrein is.

----------


## Julien

> _Geplaatst door Deniro_ 
> *Dat verklaart de reden waarom mensen die veel varkensvlees eten er erg "ROZIG" uitzien.*[/B]


 :grote grijns:  hahahah

ik zou jou willen uitroepen tot de degene met het DOMSTE argument tegen varkensvlees van allemaal !!!

al die Antilianen/Chinezen die varkensvlees eten, heb ik ook altijd zo 'rozig' gevonden!  :jeweetog:

----------


## angel eye

nou varkenvlees is haram omdat tie onrein is.een varken eet wat tie ziet.daardoor kan je ziektes krygen.en voor de rest vind ik varken vlees stinken als de pest.ik snap niet hoe de ongelovigen varkenvlees kan eten.ik heb een tydje terug in in een verzorgingshuis gewerkt.nou ik moest toen speklapjes op een bord leggen.ik heb nooit zo veel overgeven als die dag.de stank die er uit kwam was echt niet normaal.ik heb er geen woorden voor het is goor en slecht voor je lichaam......................doei mensen

----------


## Canaris

Hallo meneer de Uil
Waar leest u ons uit voor
Uit Fabeltjes krant 

1) Geen varken drinkt zijn eigen urine , het zij het dier is aan het verdorsten
2) Beren likken aan de urine om te proeven of de zeug ontvangenis bereid is. Heb je ooit gezien hoe kamelen dat doen ? Die etend e stront van een vrouwtjes kameel!! Kamelen zijn niet onrijn. 
3) Urine is STERIEL dus hoe dat onrijn kan zijn is misschien voor een Molsim logisch, Voor normaal denkend emensne niet.
4) Zelfs als de urine onrijn zou zijjn , hoe kan het vlees dan onrijn worden , wanneer een varken urine zou drinken?

----------


## EL-Imraan

> _Geplaatst door Canaris_ 
> *3) Urine is STERIEL dus hoe dat onrijn kan zijn is misschien voor een Molsim logisch, Voor normaal denkend emensne niet.
> *



*Nee, jij bent lekker slim zeg!

Urine STERIEL? Onlasting en Urine, zijn beiden gifstoffen die het lichaam verlaten, met je SLIM-gedoe.

En gif is niet steriel....1 en al bact.*

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door EL-Imraan_ 
> *Nee, jij bent lekker slim zeg!
> 
> Urine STERIEL? Onlasting en Urine, zijn beiden gifstoffen die het lichaam verlaten, met je SLIM-gedoe.
> 
> En gif is niet steriel....1 en al bact. *



Ik denk dat je niet helemaal begrijpt wat steriel betekend. Steriel wil zeggen dat er geen bacterieen in voorkomen. Het zegt helemaal niets over de inhoud van urine. De afvalstoffen in de urine bestaan uit stoffen die het lichaam niet nodig of gewoon teveel heeft. Hier kunnen ook gifstoffen bij zitten maar dat hoeft helemaal niet. 

Ontlasting zit trouwens wel voor met bacterieen aangezien je voedsel voor een groot deel wordt afgebroken door bacterieen in je darmen. 

Tot zover biologie. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Brabo

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *
> Roze varkens kunnen namelijk als ze niet ingent zijn zogenoemde trichines in het menselijk lichaam laten komen.
> In het woordenboek staat over trichine: "haarwormpje , parasitair in twee vormen voorkomend, als spier - en als darmtrichine".
> Wat met name de spiertrichines veroorzaken is ogenschijnlijk een longontsteking. Helaas is het echter geen tijdelijke longonsteking die iemand krijgt maar het verlamd raken van longspieren met als uiteindelijk gevolg hebben dat mensen op een afschuwelijke manier stikken in hun eigen longslijm.*


Ondermeer daarom is het sterk aanbevolen varkensvlees goed te doorbakken of te doorkoken. Dat geldt voor zowat alle vlees tegenwoordig.
De echte reden waarom het verboden is in de islam heeft volgens mij eerder te maken met de zeer beperkte houdbaarheid van varkensvlees. Zelfs in een daartoe speciaal ontworpen koelcel van de slager blijft varkensvlees hooguit 5 dagen goed. In warme landen, zonder frigo, is het enkele uren later al bedorven en in staat van ontbinding.

----------


## rinuz

Het blijkt dat een varken een zeer intellect dier is.

Hierdoor mag men hem niet eten.

Een schaap daarentegen blijkt een dom dier te zijn.

(Als er 1-schaap over de dam is volgen er nog meer in de afgrond).

Daarom is het voor sommigen goed om een schaap te eten.

----------


## Eye Opener

testt

----------


## Ibn Ishaq Yasar

> _Geplaatst door Eye Opener_ 
> *testt*


Jep, het werkt. Welkom.

---

Waarom varken haraam is? Omdat Allaah het verboden heeft verklaard. Simpel toch.

----------


## Liber

Wel als Allah God is

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *In de voormalige kolonie Nederlands-Indi (Indonesi) is door de onderdrukkers het verhaal verkocht dat de 'varkens' in de Koran zogenoemde everzwijnen zijn. Dat zijn varkens met (zwarte) stekels.
> Die roze varkens met die gladde huid zou om een heel ander dier gaan.
> Niets vermoedende Indonesische moslims (analfabetisme) zijn met dit verhaal beetgenomen en zelfs vaak dodelijk beetgenomen.(..)*


Tuuuuuuurlijk... en er is geen enkele weldenkende Indo toen geweest die zei : "jongens , volgens mij worden we in de maling genomen".??!
Alle moslims waren dus analfabeet in die tijd volgens jou??

----------


## moslimah22

*Zet Geen Vraagteken Waar Allah Een Punt Heeft Gezet!*

----------


## ronald

> 6) Professor M. Harris van de universiteit van Columbia, trachtte een antropologisch antwoord te geven op het raadsel van het varken, waarom God de Joden en de Muslims verboden had varkensvlees te eten. Hij zei: "Varkens smaakten goed, maar ze eten je oren van je hoofd en als je ze de kans geeft maken ze ook al je water op. Nou, dat is mijn antwoord op het raadsel waarom God de Joden en de Muslirns gebood geen varkensvlees te eten. Heeft er iemand een beter idee?
> 
> 
> salaam,


De basis voor kasjroet staat in de Thora, in Leviticus en Deuteronomium 14:3-21. Specifiek staat in Deuteronomium 14:6: "elk dier, dat *gespleten hoeven* heeft (beide hoeven geheel gekloofd) en *herkauwt* onder de dieren, mag je eten". Voor vissen geldt dat zij *vinnen en schubben* moeten hebben (Deut. 14:9) en ook mogen niet alle vogels worden gegeten. Verder is aas verboden alsook insecten met vleugels. Het komt er dus op neer dat men wel rund, schaap, geit en hert mag eten maar niet kameel, varken, paard of haas. Ook paling, garnaal en kreeft zijn verboden.

Er zijn wel vele redenen aan te voeren, maar vanuit de Tora is er eigenlijk geen antwood op de waarom-vraag, dan behalve dat Gd het verbiedt.

----------


## Arida

Ik had dus een vraag over varkensvlees maar na het lezen van deze discussie ben ik al wat wijzer geworden  :zozo: 

Maar na al die varkens...waarom is de kip niet onrein? Je kunt van kip eten ook heel ziek worden. 
Gaat het in spijswetten om hygine en gezond eten? Of zijn die wetten er om verschil te maken tussen moslims/joden en andere volken?

----------


## Iznogoodh

Het varken is onrein voor moslims omdat ze de Joodse spijswetten hebben overgenomen.
De reden waarom het varken voor de Joden onrein was had niets te maken met ziekten of zo. Het had te maken met een merkwaardig bijgeloof over de psyche van het varken. Het is onder meer het enige dier dat schreeuwt als het geslacht gaat worden. Een vriend die nogal thuis is in de Joodse geschriften heeft me dat eens uitgelegd maar ik ben helaas de details vergeten.

----------


## rapirapi

Iznogoodh interessant. Het heeft meer te maken met een merkwaardig bijgeloof over psyche van het varken. Heeft het er ook mee te maken met een bepaald beeld wat mensen creeeren in hun onderbewuste, en dat ze bepaalde confirmaties gaan maken om hun geloof te rechtvaardigen?

----------


## Charlus

> Het varken is onrein voor moslims omdat ze de Joodse spijswetten hebben overgenomen.
> De reden waarom het varken voor de Joden onrein was had niets te maken met ziekten of zo. Het had te maken met een merkwaardig bijgeloof over de psyche van het varken. Het is onder meer het enige dier dat schreeuwt als het geslacht gaat worden. Een vriend die nogal thuis is in de Joodse geschriften heeft me dat eens uitgelegd maar ik ben helaas de details vergeten.





> De basis voor kasjroet staat in de Thora, in Leviticus en Deuteronomium 14:3-21. Specifiek staat in Deuteronomium 14:6: "elk dier, dat *gespleten hoeven* heeft (beide hoeven geheel gekloofd) en *herkauwt* onder de dieren, mag je eten". Voor vissen geldt dat zij *vinnen en schubben* moeten hebben (Deut. 14:9) en ook mogen niet alle vogels worden gegeten. Verder is aas verboden alsook insecten met vleugels. Het komt er dus op neer dat men wel rund, schaap, geit en hert mag eten maar niet kameel, varken, paard of haas. Ook paling, garnaal en kreeft zijn verboden.<...>


@Iznogoodh.
Varkensvlees wordt expliciet genoemd in de koran, maar niet in het OT (als ik Ronald goed begrijp). Het lijkt mij dus dat een speciale reden om geen varkensvlees te eten eerder bij de Islam dan bij het Joodse geloof gezocht moet worden. Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat Joden ook aparte ideen hadden over de psyche van kameel, haas en garnaal.
Je zeg dat de Islam de spijswetten van het Jodendom heeft overgenomen, maar is dat zo? Volgens mij, me nu even beperkend tot vlees, verbiedt de Islam alleen varkensvlees expliciet, dus niks in de richting van Ronald zijn bijbelteksten.

----------


## The_Reporter

> @Iznogoodh.
> Varkensvlees wordt expliciet genoemd in de koran, maar niet in het OT (als ik Ronald goed begrijp). Het lijkt mij dus dat een speciale reden om geen varkensvlees te eten eerder bij de Islam dan bij het Joodse geloof gezocht moet worden. Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat Joden ook aparte ideen hadden over de psyche van kameel, haas en garnaal.
> Je zeg dat de Islam de spijswetten van het Jodendom heeft overgenomen, maar is dat zo? Volgens mij, me nu even beperkend tot vlees, verbiedt de Islam alleen varkensvlees expliciet, dus niks in de richting van Ronald zijn bijbelteksten.


Moah, niet echt expliciet. In het Arabisch staat er GINZIER en letterlijk betekent dat zwijn. De varken valt onder de categorie van zwijnsoorten.

Wallahu a'lem

Wa salam

----------


## abdoeltje

> Toch ben ik wel benieuwd naar wat de redenen zijn waarom we het niet mogen eten.
> het zou discussieren makkelijk maken met mensen die ervan overtuigd zijn dat het wel mag.
> 
> Door onze opvoeding walgen we bij het idee alleen al dat we het vlees van zo'n beest zouden moeten eten.
> Maar hoe zit dit dan met al die andere dieren ( die wel toegestaan zijn) maar die ook enge bactieries en ziektes met zich meedragen?
> Wat te denken van de vogelziekte, de gekke koeien ziekten.
> En ik denk ook dat de manier waarop deze dieren behandeld worden niet echt toegejuicht wordt door de Islam.
> Dieren die niet op een normale manier worden groot worden gebracht.
> 
> ...


De enige reden is dat het in de edele koraan staat, daar gaat geen wijsheid achter schuil, de koraan zegt zelf dat het een duidelijk boek is...bijgeloof is het, er is geen enkel rationeel argument waarom iets haraam zou moeten zijn!

----------


## Truthseeker

Dat een varken een beetje een onrein beest is dat weten we allemaal wel , en dat het in de koran haram is en niet mag gegeten worden weten we ook...
Dus dit dier heeft infeite geen enkel nut van bestaan op deze aarde dan vraag ik me af waarom allah onreine varkens heeft geschapen om ze dan vervolgens als haram in de koran te zetten ? kan iemand me hier eens een antwoord op geven ? thanks

----------


## Ready?

Een varken lijkt vies omdat men het beeld heeft van een in de grond wroetend, modder rollend wezen. Snij je een varken open en bestudeer je zijn lichaam dan kom je tot de conclusie dat de varken een heel schoon beest is. Het feit dat de koran hem dan als onrein ziet is dan gewoon 100% fout. De schrijvers van dat boek zitten er volkomen naast.

Ik zie dat mensen het met de stelling eens zijn dat omdat de koran zegt dat het duidelijk boek is we er niet aan mogen twisten.
Wel...ik ben alwetend omdat ik door Allah ben gestuurd. We mogen nu allemaal varken eten. Geloof je dit?? Mensen, van kritiek leer je...niet dingen zomaar blind aannemen.

----------

